# Froch-Groves - Breakdowns & Aftermath Thread



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I was one of, if not the first to call it. It was just too fucking stupid to be true, Darth Booth and The Ginger Jedi will be walking out *together* come fight night. Why the hell would George Groves risk absolutely everything he has ever worked for by ditching the man who has got him this far? Think of all the sacrifices Groves has made to get to this point. Anybody who says the mind games aint working, that Froch is too smart, wise, old and experienced and that Booth being there or not wont change a thing,* you dont know shit about boxing!*

They've _*already*_ got into Froch's head!

Carl Froch is thinking this is an easy night, he can come in, commit and throw bombs from the off, man vs. boy, forgone conclusion, easy nights work, over in a couple of rounds, no Booth = No strategy. Easy work! Easiest payday ever right!?! Piece of piss, I'm the man, I'm the superstar, George Groves? Who is he?

Sub consciously and consciously, Froch *completely* believes this....and so would I if Groves was without Booth! He would be completely right to feel this way about this fight, but we all know, secretly, Booth and Groves have still been working together away from the public eye, whilst they master up a master plan hidden away in a secret dungeon to beat the overrated Carl Froch. Carl Froch is a fantastic fighter, with a tremendous will to win and absolute dedication to his craft. He deserves respect!

But skills wise, he is massively, massively over rated. *IGNORE* what the fanboys say! They can never separate themselves from the subject - this opinion is 100% invalid. Its blinkered and bias. They have an allegiance and emotional attachment to Carl Froch.

The neutrals opinion is what matters. Its the only opinion that counts!

This will be like Nigel Benn vs. Michael Watson. Booth and Groves have got inside Froch's head, because he thinks he's already won the fight and it will be 10 times easier with Booth NOT in the corner! He thinks he can go in there and smash Groves about! Froch is deluded, arrogant and angry. This is a recipe for destruction. He is?.....An emotional wreck. All this is going on whilst Booth and Groves work on the perfect strategy and gameplan, using the clear advantages in handspeed and footspeed and not getting drawn into what Froch wants.....a war. They'll try and soak up as much of Carl's ammunition on the gloves and by making him miss as much as possible, Froch will gradually get more and more frustrated as the rounds go on, Froch will start to miss more and more wildly, as his emotions get the better of him, he will be hellbent on taking Groves' head of, but his hands wont hit what his eyes wont see......when he loses this fight he'll be in so much denial about the loss:

"He didnt beat meh" 
"He didnt do enuff to take the belt from the champ" 
"I was running this fart" 
"I was the aggressor" 
"Me me me" 
"He ran all fart" 
"He didnt hurt meh" 
"Everybody knows I won this fart, look at Eddie!" 
"Lets get the rematch on nar for £15.99 PPV!" 
"I'm the warrior, he's just a ginger cheese puff! Scared to fight meh! A wotsit!"

They wont give him the war that Froch wants and craves, they'll be smarter than that and do everything in their powers to avoid what Froch wants, why would you give him what he wants and thrives in? Thats stupid! Groves will win this fight just by using common sense. Groves just by fighting smart, will win on points and Groves *AND* Booth will *BOTH* celebrate in Froch's face.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So you think groves wins? And froch is overrated yes.

I'm not going against you.i just want to get your opinion.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Blimey @- DC - you really got into that didnt you? FWIW I agree with you. Apart from the nonsense about Booth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I think that Groves can win this fight, he has the tools the beat Froch. But I still favor the more experienced man.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> So you think groves wins? And froch is overrated yes.
> 
> I'm not going against you.i just want to get your opinion.


Froch is not overrated man. I think he's absolutely earned the credit he receives.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Groves overall is just so much faster and accurate. He is a better BOXER than Froch, but Froch is proven to be the better FIGHTER.

There is a difference between the two and when I make predictions, I shall always go with the better boxer. This is the art of boxing. A boxer beats a fighter.

If Groves makes use of his tools and performs to the maximum, I think he beats Froch quite comfortably on the scorecards, though the judges and the scoring is another matter entirely! We all know the interest is for Froch and the powerful people want Froch to win.

Froch will struggle to catch him and when Froch thinks he's got him, Groves will move out of it and pivot away.

Froch struggles with speed and slickness.

Groves is potentially all wrong for Froch in so many ways. He could be so awkward for Froch.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is such a tricky one for me..

Logic tells you Froch will blast him out within 6 rounds, however my boxing brain tells me otherwise..

Groves has an amazing jab. Quick, vicious & accurate... He also has good head & body movement, & he also swivels nicely off the back foot... Another thing he does well that might really throw Froch off is feint & flinch.

It's a hallmark of Booth fighters & they actively practice random twitching/flinching actions & of course, throwing feints.. I can see this twitchy action confusing Froch & throwing him of his rhythm..

I wouldn't be surprised if Groves beats him by UD.... Likewise I wouldn't be surprised if he got KO'd in 6.. I'm gonna hold off making a proper prediction until I see some training footage nearer the fight..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Froch is not overrated man. I think he's absolutely earned the credit he receives.


His skillset is over rated. As a fighter he deserves respect.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahaha at "everybody knows i won this fart".


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Distance is key for Groves. If he controls that. He wins.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Froch is not overrated man. I think he's absolutely earned the credit he receives.


I don't think he is overrated,I was asking for confirmation from Dc if he thought he did.

I also think groves has a big part to play in this fight and why I don't slag the ppv like everyone else.its a good fight and I'm not sure why everyone thinks groves gets knocked out early.
Groves hasn't shown any chin problems since anderson.smith hit him flush and groves sat down angry and came out composed and beautifully knocked him out.

I think it's a good fight and froch will get tagged plenty of times.groves has a fierce right hand and an excellent jab,if you then add in his ability to fight to a plan,then he is very much a live opponent.i still fancy froch but not for a blowout,possibly over the distance.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Distance is key for Groves. If he controls that. He wins.


Groves has the best jab in British boxing... He swivels nicely off the back for as well... In theory, controlling distance shouldnt be a problem for him.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd normally pick against Froch seeing as its a traditions of mine. My head screams Groves, he's got all the assets that should cause Carl nightmares but I can't escape my gut feeling that Froch will grind another one out.

I think the fight will be won/lost against the ropes. If George wins it's because he is able to control the fight centre ring, winning the battle of the jabs, firing off hard combinations through Carl's porous defence and using his legs to keep himself out of harms way. He will get pushed back to the ropes on occasion but he's got to treat them like the proverbial electric fence. If Carl wins its because he's able to trap George against the ropes and just batter him with unorthodox leads and hard combinations.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

- DC - said:


> His skillset is over rated. As a fighter he deserves respect.


Well if you believe people rate his technique highly then I guess you could say he is overrated. Personally I don't often hear people praise his technique, just him in general as a boxer. Technique is only one factor in boxing. There are a million others like heart, fitness, chin, will, entertainment etc. Froch is a super slow 168lb fighter so he does something right in terms of timing and technique because he manages to beat a lot of very good fighters.

I know some people have become agitated due to his boastfulness but in all honesty I think he has the right to get away with it at this point. In recent years he has been our only consistent fighter, the only fighter we can truly be proud of and not be criticized for him being a boring glass jawed Brit etc. Sometimes the international superstar shit is a bit tacky, but other than that I don't have any criticisms for the guy just praise.

Over the last few years Froch has maintained the respect for British boxing. Without him I believe British boxing would of been in a very low place. I'm actually thankful for Carl Froch.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I don't think he is overrated,I was asking for confirmation from Dc if he thought he did.
> 
> I also think groves has a big part to play in this fight and why I don't slag the ppv like everyone else.its a good fight and I'm not sure why everyone thinks groves gets knocked out early.
> Groves hasn't shown any chin problems since anderson.smith hit him flush and groves sat down angry and came out composed and beautifully knocked him out.
> ...


I tend to agree with your post. I stated my opinion in my response to DC.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Just to clarify for ginger.


I do think he is over rated at a level. He is world level, he's proven he belongs there and is competitive. But he is not an elite fighter (proven vs. Ward) or this superstar people make out. His commitment to his craft deserves respect, but as a boxer, he is OK. There are better and we've seen better, but his will to win, toughness and fundamentals see him win fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Just to clarify for ginger.
> 
> I do think he is over rated at a level. He is world level, he's proven he belongs there and is competitive. But he is not an elite fighter (proven vs. Ward) or this superstar people make out. His commitment to his craft deserves respect, but as a boxer, he is OK. There are better and we've seen better, but his will to win, toughness and fundamentals see him win fights.


Yeah i agree totally.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves can definitely win this fight and part of me wants to officially predict he will. I just can't do it though, I can't help but feel Froch will pull this one out of the bag.

I think it will go the distance, I think both guys are too proud and tough and won't let themselves be stopped. I think Froch might just take it on the cards, perhaps even controversially.

You know what, don't be surprised of we get another draw and they do it all again next year.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Groves can definitely win this fight and part of me wants to officially predict he will. I just can't do it though, I can't help but feel Froch will pull this one out of the bag.
> 
> I think it will go the distance, I think both guys are too proud and tough and won't let themselves be stopped. I think Froch might just take it on the cards, perhaps even controversially.
> 
> You know what, don't be surprised of we get another draw and they do it all again next year.


I pretty much posted the same thing earlier...

Groves has all the tools to beat Froch... World class jab, speed, power, good head & body movement, can fight to a game plan, has a cracking right hand, swivels nicely off the back foot, throws good feints. (Also that random twitching & flinching he does is all tactical... It could really throw Froch off)..

Having said all that, I can also see him get KO'd in 6


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this fight. I've rated Groves for a long time now, and would agree with everyone in that he has all the skills to beat Froch, which we are all aware of. I am not under rating Froch, but he has struggled with movement before. I think Groves will be too fast and elusive for him, but I can see Froch catching Groves. So I'll go with a Groves points win, after coming up off the canvas.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I just dont trust the scoring at all. Matchroom are getting a name. However true or false the accusations are, we've seen some pretty fucked up scores and results involving Matchroom fighters and Matchroom cards.

I just hope that the right man wins and if Groves does just enough, he gets the victory. Close fight or not.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How weird.

I've been reading threads for weeks about how this isn't a competitive fight and groves isn't worthy,and now we have several posters saying groves can win.

I'm glad there is a bit of positivity and interest in this fight from posters who don't constantly whinge.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How weird.
> 
> I've been reading threads for weeks about how this isn't a competitive fight and groves isn't worthy,and now we have several posters saying groves can win.
> 
> I'm glad there is a bit of positivity and interest in this fight from posters who don't constantly whinge.


I think it is a forgone conclusion if Booth isnt and hasnt been involved in any capacity. Booth is the perfect trainer for Groves, Groves reacts well to being baby fed, calmed down, talked through a fight, slowed down and together they can really frustrate Carl Froch.

If Booth isnt involved and hasn't been in any of this fight behind the scenes, I think Froch does a job on him. Whenever I've seen Groves take a shot, he wobbles a bit and looks worried, I think theres a bit of the Amir Khan's about him. Its just waiting for someone to land one on the button, then we see full Amir Khan mode. But Booth is the perfect trainer to calm him down and get him out of that fog, without him, I think Groves chances are slim.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I can understand people thinking it's a one sided fight if you look at it one dimensionally. But I think if you break down either fighters strengths and weaknesses it's potentially closer than it seems.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr A said:


> I can understand people thinking it's a one sided fight if you look at it one dimensionally. But I think if you break down either fighters strengths and weaknesses it's potentially closer than it seems.


Yeah fair point.

I think degale is made for froch but groves has a style that could cause problems.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr A said:


> I can understand people thinking it's a one sided fight if you look at it one dimensionally. But I think if you break down either fighters strengths and weaknesses it's potentially closer than it seems.


I think if you do that, Groves is capable of walking this fight. Will he produce his best on the night though?

We've seen Carl Froch perform at his best, we haven't seen Groves do it at this level. Its a bit of an unknown.

But when you break it down and dont look at it one dimensionally, Groves is so far ahead in terms of skills, if he's on his game, he should walk this fight. Its not even close.

But I dont think he'll walk it. He'll have to win it and do enough for the judges. But I dont think he'll walk it. Froch will win rounds.

If it goes to points, I think you're looking just a round or two in it. Groves could do with getting of to a fast start and remaining tight and composed for the rest of the fight. If he gets ahead and gets cocky, Froch has got the leveler.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Just to clarify for ginger.
> 
> I do think he is over rated at a level. He is world level, he's proven he belongs there and is competitive.* But he is not an elite fighter (proven vs. Ward*) or this superstar people make out. His commitment to his craft deserves respect, but as a boxer, he is OK. There are better and we've seen better, but his will to win, toughness and fundamentals see him win fights.


Crock of shit. Toney/Hopkins not elite fighters (proven vs Jones). JMM not elite fighter (proven vs Floyd). Everybody loses if they push themselves against top talents.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I think if you do that, Groves is capable of walking this fight. Will he produce his best on the night though?
> 
> We've seen Carl Froch perform at his best, we haven't seen Groves do it at this level. Its a bit of an unknown.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can say Groves can walk this fight, he absolutely has the skills needed to win, but I don't think he is rounded enough to make it not even close as you say. We haven't seen Groves in at world level yet, and I feel I haven't seen enough of him fighting on the inside, using his strength (physical and mental) to win fights. His boxing skills on paper are good enough to win, but Froch is awkward and tough as hell. If Groves is to win he will have won by using more than just his boxing skills.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think Froch's skills are overrated when talking about the general opinion of his boxing skills. He gets a lot of shit when talking about his boxing ability so he's probably underrated in terms of skill. He does have his blinded fanboy's tho.
Froch has a style that's a lot more effective than it looks. He's not aethetically pleasing in terms of skill but he has an effective skill set if you know what I mean. No one can question his toughness and heart. Groves on the other hand can be questioned in those areas.

Groves will do well early but he will eventually get stopped by Froch.
Groves has blouse in him :deal


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a mismatch, Froch will probably get frustrated for a few rounds by Groves ever present boring (but effective) tactics but then get through and just take him apart


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

I simply can't see Groves pulling this off he makes far too many mistakes which Froch will be able to exploit. If he can box off the back foot and keep the fight at range then he can have success, but he hasn't shown the ability to me so far to have the discipline to do this. Groves also loves to have a tear up as well and if he gets drawn into that at any point during the fight then he will get knocked out quickly. The only way I can see Groves winning this fight is by Froch throwing it away because of his genuine for Groves, if Froch doesn't stick to his boxing and goes to just try and hurt Groves (which I think could potentially happen) then Groves has the slightest of chances.


All in all I think this fight will be pretty one sided and not a great spectacle either. I really hope Froch wins as well because can't stand Groves he comes across as a prick


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Crock of shit. Toney/Hopkins not elite fighters (proven vs Jones). JMM not elite fighter (proven vs Floyd). Everybody loses if they push themselves against top talents.


*** FANBOT ALERT!!! FANBOT ALERT!!! *** :rofl

Carl Froch *IS NOT* an ELITE skilled fighter. He just isnt, there is nothing you or I can do about it. He is obviously a world class fighter, deserving of his place in the sport and the level he is fighting at and he deserves respect and HE DOES get respect. Especially nowadays.

We're not talking about any other fighters, we are talking about Carl Froch. Stop trying to bring others into it. Their situations and context is different to Carl Froch. We are talking about Carl Froch as it stands at the moment, not in the past and nobody else. Those are different discussions for a different time and place.

Put aside your love for a moment. I know its hard. Take a big deep breath.....relax....and.....come again Jamie.

I dont want to argue with you, so please, tell us what you think will happen in this fight. Break it down. I've put my neck on the line with a bold prediction, that no doubt people will be all over with an axe if it doesn't go the way I think.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

When it was announced I was thinking groves would outbox him to a ud, the closer it gets I think froch may have too much

I actully think froch has underrated boxing skills and a decent jab, groves has the best jab ive seen from anyone in the uk. If froch tries to outjab him groves will win. Its if groves has enough to keep froch off him


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> *** FANBOT ALERT!!! FANBOT ALERT!!! *** :rofl
> 
> Carl Froch *IS NOT* an ELITE skilled fighter. He just isnt, there is nothing you or I can do about it. He is obviously a world class fighter, deserving of his place in the sport and the level he is fighting at and he deserves respect and HE DOES get respect. Especially nowadays.
> 
> ...


Right so the scenario you put forward only applies when you see fit? The situations are exactlythe same, two top 10 pound for pound fighters, both with a listof good wins,fighting with one winning wide on points, doesnt make the other one shit, end of. And the fact that its wrong means you just argue about something else, nice one! Youre a weird man

If Groves beats him then fair enough i'll hold my hands up and say i was wrong, but imo Groves is going to try and jab and move, but will get pushed back and stopped as he has a dodgy chin


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Froc will knock him out and i don't think it's a hard fight for him

For all groves "skills" I think Lucian Bute was a faster, more skilled and more powerful fighter but that didn't mean shit because he was fragile. Groves is just as fragile and not as good.

Froch folds him up like an accordian within 6 rounds, maybe 8 if groves runs for his life


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Going with groves here , prob more out of wanting him to win than actually believing it


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How weird.
> 
> I've been reading threads for weeks about how this isn't a competitive fight and groves isn't worthy,and now we have several posters saying groves can win.
> 
> I'm glad there is a bit of positivity and interest in this fight from posters who don't constantly whinge.


All I've read in the main is how this going to be mismatch on here too. I think all outcomes are possible in this one; the one that seemed to be getting overlooked up to now is Groves being able to hurt Froch. People have been saying it's a case of 'when' rather than 'if' Froch gets to Groves and he crumbles, but at the same time Froch has never been hard to hit and Groves can bang.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Canastota said:


> All I've read in the main is how this going to be mismatch on here too. I think all outcomes are possible in this one; the one that seemed to be getting overlooked up to now is Groves being able to hurt Froch. People have been saying it's a case of 'when' rather than 'if' Froch gets to Groves and he crumbles, but at the same time Froch has never been hard to hit and Groves can bang.


Yeah but Groves only really "bangs" when he sits in front of his opponents, and if he gets into that range and a firefight breaks out i'm backing the guy with the chin rather than the guy who's been down and shaken up badly almost every time he's hit hard. When Groves is on the backfoot he doesn't get is shots off with much on them, he's not Haye who can hit hard while moving backwards


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Froc will knock him out and i don't think it's a hard fight for him
> 
> For all groves "skills" I think Lucian Bute was a faster, more skilled and more powerful fighter but that didn't mean shit because he was fragile. Groves is just as fragile and not as good.
> 
> Froch folds him up like an accordian within 6 rounds, maybe 8 if groves runs for his life


This.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Think I'm the opposite to most as I thought groves might have a good chance at first with his movement and jab but I've changed my mind now after watching a few of their fights lately

The argument for groves is that he can outmove and outbox froch but when he did that against degale he still got tagged plenty and even hurt a few times and obviously was razor tight fight anyway. Then think of froch ward in which ward totally outboxed him yet by the end of the fight froch was catching him and winning rounds.

Basically unless his chins better than its seemed somehow groves is going to need to put on a masterclass defensively and I've not seen anything that suggests he can really.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

GG has the skill set to cause Froch plenty of problems and the power to hurt him as well 
but ultimately I feel he's a little too fragile and easy to hit to win. Froch has been in with one of
the best p4p in Andre Ward and I don't imagine Groves has anything Froch hasn't seen before.
Froch by late stoppage.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves looks disorganised whenever he gets tagged hard, Froch probably hits harder than anyone Groves has faced and is a better finisher. When Froch hurts him (and he will), I'd be really surprised if Groves makes it to the end of the 12th round. Andre Ward is a defensive genius and even he got caught with a few good shots, Kessler took a hell of a beating to make it to the end of the fight. 

However Groves will definitely be a lot more competitive than Bute. Also, Groves will respect Froch's power from the opening bell, I really doubt he'll trade with Carl and he'll be watching for Froch's right lead and uppercut. I think Groves and his trainer (whoever is actually training him) will watch the Jermain Taylor fight and the Kessler rematch very closely, those fights showed the best and worst of Carl Froch.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Froch will stop him in the 5th round maybe sooner, Groves lack of experience against quality opponents will come into play.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> And the fact that its wrong means you just argue about something else, nice one! Youre a weird man


I hope if you read anything in this thread, you read this. You might learn a lesson.....and the dangers of being emotionally attached to fighters.

This makes no sense at all. And well done Jamie!

You've just confirmed and verified to everyone in here reading, what I said in the first post about fans of fighters. Aswell, you haven't really read what has been said about your lover boy. Just the negatives that suit you, but ignoring all the positives. If anyone's weird here, it is actually you after 3 pages of contributions.

Lets break this down for you, so you can get it.......

OK, first of all, you imply with this statement that I've quoted (and because of that I'd suggest that you believe your own views are the real facts of the matter here) and they aint! In fact, your views are so blind, it just confirms your emotional attachment to Carl Froch. Nothing else. 
*
He is a very very good fighter, he deserves credit and respect for getting where he has got to and he does get credit and respect. I give him it, I have done in this thread, dont ignore that. But he is not an ELITE fighter, end of story.

He clearly belongs at world level, but not at ELITE level. He isnt ELITE skilled, end of. Thats not something to hold against him at all, only a handful IS currently ELITE level. Its no shame being a level below that!*

It aint got shit to do with any other fighters, so stop pulling that card. Their situations are and were different to Carl Froch's. Carl Froch has arguably lost 3 or 4 fights. Would you class Andre Dirrell and Mikkel Kessler ELITE level? (You probably do....)

Not to mention, some of those boxers you've mentioned for this argument are better skilled boxers than Carl Froch, regardless of the opposition they faced and at what era. *We've seen the likes of Carl Froch before in boxing, and we will continue to see the likes of Carl Froch in boxing. But fighters like Hopkins, Toney and Juan Manuel Marquez are unique, rare specimens in boxing. Their skills are rare and in the case of Hopkins and Marquez, their abilities to fight for as long as they have done and still be at the top of their games, is also rare. Its laughable if you think Carl Froch belongs in this company. Absolutely laughable.* :lol:

I worry for you if Carl Froch ever loses again, it'll be enough to tip you over the edge towards a mental breakdown and when he loses you'll be filing for divorce.

Put aside your love. Its not healthy. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Craney you've changed you're tune! Only a month ago you said this was a mismatch in Froch's favor :lol:


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Craney you've changed you're tune! Only a month ago you said this was a mismatch in Froch's favor :lol:


He just likes to go against the general consensus


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch destroys him.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Craney you've changed you're tune! Only a month ago you said this was a mismatch in Froch's favor :lol:


Errr actually, no I aint.

I've maintained all along that if Booth hasnt been involved in this fight at all. It is a mismatch, a forgone conclusion. I think it makes that much of a difference for Groves.

I've already said that in this thread, read up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> He just likes to go against the general consensus


Look again.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Errr actually, no I aint.
> 
> I've maintained all along that if Booth hasnt been involved in this fight at all. It is a mismatch, a forgone conclusion. I think it makes that much of a difference for Groves.
> 
> I've already said that in this thread, read up.


Bullshit. When I made a build up thread months back before Booth and groves split you said this was a mismatch and you have no interest in the fight, then you make a thread about it.. Poor trolling Craney.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bullshit. When I made a build up thread months back before Booth and groves split you said this was a mismatch and you have no interest in the fight, then you make a thread about it.. *Poor trolling Craney.*


Good effort.

I believe this fight is a mismatch, IF Booth is not involved. I believe I am repeating myself for the 500th time now? Do you want me to repeat that again for you so you understand?

I have zero interest in this fight if Booth is not involved. I wont be watching this fight anyway, as it is on Sky, channels which I now avoid where possible. If I can find it on another channel abroad and Booth isn't walking out with Groves on fight night. I'll be turning off.

Groves is absolutely nothing without Adam Booth. Absolutely nothing.

It'll be Man vs. Boy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To say you are only watching if booths involved is bizarre.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Good effort.
> 
> I believe this fight is a mismatch, IF Booth is not involved. I believe I am repeating myself for the 500th time now? Do you want me to repeat that again for you so you understand?
> 
> ...


I'll have to explain myself again. You said when Booth and groves were still together that it was a mismatch so stop talking out you're arse.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> To say you are only watching if booths involved is bizarre.


Craney has moved on Ricky Burns. Booth is now the subject of his manic lusts.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'll have to explain myself again. You said when Booth and groves were still together that it was a mismatch so stop talking out you're arse.


..........



- DC - said:


> Shit fight. No interest in it whatsoever.





- DC - said:


> I've said all that I wanted to say. Its a shit fight. Pure and simple. * It wont last that long unless Groves and Booth do a Haye vs. Valuev. Either way its a shit fight, because if Groves does adopt that strategy, it will be one boring ultra defensive fight where Carl just chases the scaredy cat around for 12 rounds. If not, then Carl will just end it in the first few rounds. He already did it in sparring with headguards.*


Whats changed? A few days after these posts, they announced a "split"..........if its 100% true...........my opinion doesnt change.

Its a shit fight on the eyes for the casuels (in my opinion) if Booth is or isnt involved. But let me explain further......

With Booth, Groves has got a massive chance, defensive, boring fight or not. He needs to do whats it takes to beat Froch, it aint about exciting us. To win, he needs to frustrate, fight defensive, make use of the speed advantages, fight boring. Thats not a great fight to watch for 99% of us on here. Without Booth, its still a shit fight to watch. Uncompetitive, because Froch will walk right through him until he ends it and like I said before, in that circumstance it will be a shit fight and I will have no interest in it what so ever.

I want to see a competitive fight, I aint bothered about a war or a scrap. I want to see a fight as competitive as possible. However boring that may be, Groves needs to do what he gotta do. If that means a shit fight for us, I aint bothered, as long as he is competitive with Froch and asking Froch questions.

With Booth = More competitive
Without Booth = Less competitive


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I hope if you read anything in this thread, you read this. You might learn a lesson.....and the dangers of being emotionally attached to fighters.
> 
> This makes no sense at all. And well done Jamie!
> 
> ...


Youre such a fucking gobshite and a weird little man, how is a top 10 p4p fighter not elite? Youre going to look stupid if Groves' gets turned upside down, which i imagine he will


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Youre such a fucking gobshite and a weird little man, *how is a top 10 p4p fighter not elite? *Youre going to look stupid if Groves' gets turned upside down, which i imagine he will


:lol:

Ohhhh you've got a lot to learn son.

When did you first start watching boxing, 2010?

You'll realize one day just how stupid that statement in bold is.

It made me laugh it was so thick.

atsch

Unlike most on here, I aint afraid to put my neck on the line and say it how I see it regarding a fight and a prediction. I've got it right a lot, I dont come on here and brag afterwards, nor do people praise you for going against the grain and getting a prediction right. But when you get it wrong, there are about 10 or 15 ready to twist the knife straight away. Funny that!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch didn't come near to troubling the p4p rankings until the bute and Kessler wins.

When ward fought froch,it wasn't 2 elite fighters together that it may be considered today.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Youre such a fucking gobshite and a weird little man, how is a top 10 p4p fighter not elite? Youre going to look stupid if Groves' gets turned upside down, which i imagine he will


have you and your Adam got a Froch shrine at the Canavan family home? :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ohhhh you've got a lot to learn son.
> 
> ...


So a guy that is in the top 10 fighters regardless of weight is not an elite fighter?

If youre right i will give you due credit for such a bold prediction, and you can quote me on that :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> have you and your Adam got a Froch shrine at the Canavan family home? :lol:


i fucking wish, if my girlfriend let me i would do. Id have called our son Carl Froch GGG Canavan if i'd gone to the registry office on my own


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> i fucking wish, if my girlfriend let me i would do. Id have called our son Carl Froch GGG Canavan if i'd gone to the registry office on my own


:lol:


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Groves CAN win. Weirdly I think he has the ability to be both tailor-made for Froch and his worst nightmare. Depends what Groves turns up.

He can't fight the way he did against DeGale as Froch will cut the ring off and batter him inside 5. He needs to get Frochs respect early or he will be in deep shit. 

That said, I can't get past the fact that Froch only needs to win 30 seconds of the fight and it could be a KO.

Intriguing... Card still not PPV worthy though... Will still fold on the night and buy it despite moaning about it as I always do.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves has a great jab,great variety off it, really impressive. He's got good power, and sets up his power shots well with intelligent boxing and setting little traps. He can also get stuck in if he has too, or box to a gameplan. These are all impressive/world class attributes of his. 

However, imo he's too fragile, he doesnt have physical strength to keep people off, and often if boxing off the back foot he doesnt have the same authority in his shots. He also can get trapped on the ropes eating shots. His power will be negated by Frochs chin, does he hit harder than Bute? Not imo. He may box well for a couple of rounds, but eventually he'll get caught out and stopped


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The body is the key to Froch winning this, Also closing range as he punches to shorten the leverage on Groves counters.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> So a guy that is in the top 10 fighters regardless of weight is not an elite fighter?
> 
> If youre right i will give you due credit for such a bold prediction, and you can quote me on that :good


Its subjective and opinion based. However. There is P4P and then there is ELITE, of which, there are only a small handful. Its no shame at all just being outside of that company. Its an ELITE level for fucks sake! Top 10 P4P doesnt mean 10 ELITE skilled fighters. There have been some Top 10 P4P who've got there simply by winning fights in poorer weight divisions. Does this make them ELITE skilled? Of course not.

Was Lucien Bute an ELITE fighter?

....and to be honest MATE, I dont want credit if Groves beats Froch. I aint bothered whatever happens. I aint in it for the appreciation, ego feeding or to make money.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I think Groves can frustrate Froch and nick a close (7-5) decision, but I'm not confident enough to put money on it. I wouldn't be suprised at all if Froch stops Groves by TKO (possibly cuts) either. I'm looking forward to this one, if Froch is underestimating Groves he could end up looking like a chump.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone noticed how much this is being promoted at the moment on all sky channels? MILES more than Haye V Fury was 2 weeks before it..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I tell you what is interesting, when I started this thread and poll, Groves winning on points flew out the blocks, it was beating everything else. Then it got more 50/50 with Froch stoppage and now Froch stoppage has stormed ahead. 

I've also just read that George Groves is expecting to knock-out Carl Froch.

:lol:

Never say never in boxing, but I'm 99.9% sure that this isnt happening.

He might win on points, take advantage of a slow start from Froch, get ahead and stay ahead, but he aint knocking Carl Froch out.

Unless a big fanny axe chunk cut opens up above both eyes for Carl, they might stop it, but Groevs aint knocking Froch out cold.

If that happens. If that happens. Then....

:clap:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Said it from the beginning that George Groves will win this fight. He will beat Carl Froch and Carl will be bitter and full of denial and excuses. Groves SD.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting to see so many tipping GG, guarantee that 90% of those involved in the Prediction League pick Froch come fight week. There is a lot of talk of GG taking the centre of the ring and utilising his jab, funnily enough Froch's jab is very underrated, comes from low and is difficult to pick up as we seen in Kessler II. Froch will break GG down and whilst he might frustrate Carl early eventual the cumulative effect of Carl's punchs will be too much for Groves, I also still have real doubts about GG chin and if he is tagged this could be over very early. Froch in 6 and if GG gets any further I will be impressed.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

At the same time, all this stuff going on with Adam Booth, the legal dispute and the board hearings... That's got to be a major pain in the arse for George Groves throughout all this. Not ideal at all.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Surprised no ones gone for a draw?

It being a Matchroom fight and all.....

Groves will have to decapitate Froch to get a decision.

This is like Mayweather losing in Las Vegas......it aint gonna happen. The cash cow cant lose, its in all their interests to see Froch win. The Judges, the Promoter and the Fighter.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I was one of, if not the first to call it. It was just too fucking stupid to be true, Darth Booth and The Ginger Jedi will be walking out *together* come fight night. Why the hell would George Groves risk absolutely everything he has ever worked for by ditching the man who has got him this far? Think of all the sacrifices Groves has made to get to this point. Anybody who says the mind games aint working, that Froch is too smart, wise, old and experienced and that Booth being there or not wont change a thing,* you dont know shit about boxing!*
> 
> They've _*already*_ got into Froch's head!
> 
> ...


what a lot of effort you have gone to, especially considering you will be turning this off prior to round one if Booth is not in groves corner.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Surprised no ones gone for a draw?
> 
> It being a Matchroom fight and all.....
> 
> ...


Good point, the scorecards for Froch-Kessler were a bit funny, I think one judge had Froch winning 10 rounds to 2, what fight was he watching!?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Bang on this:






Indisputable.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Paddy Fitzpatrick asked a few questions to Kugan there. "Can George Groves jab as well as Jermain Taylor?" and "can he move as well as Andre Dirrell?"

I think the answer to both is no but I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roe said:


> Paddy Fitzpatrick asked a few questions to Kugan there. "Can George Groves jab as well as Jermain Taylor?" and "can he move as well as Andre Dirrell?"
> 
> I think the answer to both is no but I guess we'll find out soon.


I think they genuinely know how to beat Carl Froch. Whether Groves can pull it of or not is another matter, there is a difference between talking and deliverance. I believe HE CAN, he has all the things going for him all the ability to do it, but whether he will or not remains to be seen at this level.

Whats interesting is that most people are focused on that sparring incident 3 years ago, but Groves comeback was that he got up and wiped the floor with Froch. Nobody, including Froch, has come back with anything to rebuff that.

Groves and team are saying all the right things, it seems Groves has been preparing on how to beat Froch from a long time ago, now its just about putting those words into practice.

I believe he has a fantastic jab and can move. He has enough of both to be able to frustrate Carl Froch. I dont think it is whether or not his jab and movement is better than another fighter, its whether or not its good enough to trouble Froch and I believe it is.

IF he can stick with it for 12 rounds he can win this fight. No two ways about it.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> Paddy Fitzpatrick asked a few questions to Kugan there. "Can George Groves jab as well as Jermain Taylor?" and "can he move as well as Andre Dirrell?"
> 
> I think the answer to both is no but I guess we'll find out soon.


Agreed, Jermain Taylor had an excellent jab and his boxing skills were proven against Bernard Hopkins twice and Winky Wright

Dirrell has incredible speed and movement, Groves' very good but he's certainly not as quick as Dirrell

Though he does have a good combination of both, but he doesn't bring anything that Froch hasn't seen and dealt with before. Look at Froch's losses, Groves can't outfight Froch as Kessler did, and he can't man handle and outbox Froch as Ward did. He's going to try to out jab Froch, pot shot and run for 12 rounds and he'll have some success doing it, but Froch will get to him before the end


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thought Paddy spoke really well there..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thought Paddy spoke really well there..


and me.






"Highly unlikely" :lol:

This is genius.

Groves is smarter than I thought. He's growing on me god damn it!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The interview on SSN today, george spoke well again, doesn't seem nervous or anything and looks like he's enjoying the whole occasion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Smooth said:


> The interview on SSN today, george spoke well again, doesn't seem nervous or anything and looks like he's enjoying the whole occasion.


You don't wanna be shitting yourself but I think being a little bit on edge definitely is important.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The promotion for this fight has been crazy. Sky and Matchroom have done an excellent job.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good interviews there with Paddy and George. Ugly kid is a likeable guy and I like the confidence from him. He's having fun in this build up and it's gotten Froch wound up. There's a lot of talk of "disrespect" but like both George and Paddy said, what has George said that's so disrespectful? Paddy done pwned that claim in that interview. Can anyone back up the disrespect claim with evidence? There's nothing but silence... The truth is it's the veteran that claimed it was unpatriotic for George to spar Kessler:lol:, it's he who keeps banging on about his opponent's "glass jaw" and putting him down in sparring, clowned his oral hygiene, won't make eye contact or shake hands, but somehow it's George who's being immature and childish, rude and disrespectful.

Ugly kid has always spoken well and seems to have a good head on his shoulders. Even in the DeGale build up when DeGale clowned everything from his looks to his dress sense he kept his cool and came off the "winner". This time he's the one that's gone all schoolboy on his opponent and again he's won the battle outside of the ring. I'm not saying it'll make a difference in the ring, but hey...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

- DC - said:


> and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George "The Projector" Groves


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Any news on referee, judges and MC?


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I think they genuinely know how to beat Carl Froch. Whether Groves can pull it of or not is another matter, there is a difference between talking and deliverance. I believe HE CAN, he has all the things going for him all the ability to do it, but whether he will or not remains to be seen at this level.


Everyone knows how to defeat Carl Froch; he is hardly a Rubik's cube like Money May.

The issue is that Groves doesn't have the tools to follows the plans.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Any news on referee, judges and MC?


Referee is fucking Howard Foster & MC is John fucking McDonald. Sorry for ruining your evening Lilo


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

*Will Froch vs Groves end up being a mismatch?*

I do and i have thought this for months. I haven't fell for Groves, Hearn and co's BS. Froch is right when he says groves has made a mistake in wanting to fight him.

Groves hasn't got the punch resistance to survive the 12 and he isn't going to outbox Carl like Ward did. Froch isn't a murderous 1 Punch KO artist but he hits hard enough to hurt Groves and when he does he is relentless in getting the finish, Froch is a great finisher, brutal finisher.
Its very likely that Froch will hurt Groves, Groves was floored by Froch in sparring with headgear and bigger gloves, floored by barely British level Anderson and hurt by average Smith.

Even if he runs all night, Froch will catch him eventually, probably gets him on the ropes at some point. Hurts him, drops him and then stops him. Its a mismatch. This is what i respect about Froch, he will tell anybody who listens that this isn't a PPV worthy fight, that Groves doesn't deserve a shot, isn't good enough and will be brutally stopped within 6 rounds.

He has said buy the fight if you want to see a one sided beat-down and i admire his honesty. He could have lied to the media about how Groves will be a hard fight but nope.

Hearn and Co are laughing all the way to the bank, as this isn't PPV worthy (mismatch in reality) yet they have somehow convinced, mostly casuals that Groves has a chance and some even have him as a clear favorite. HA genius promoting by Hearn. I tip my hat.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This needed a new thread, other than predictions one. Good job.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I don't think so. Haye - Harrison was a mismatch, this is nowhere near that shite. Groves is a big underdog but I think he can pull out the win.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Its not a mismatch, it's not Haye-Harrison. But it could be a one sided beating that won't last long if Froch hurts Groves early.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Another one of these threads? ffs


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Another one of these threads? ffs


My bad, sorry about that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch Kessler 2 on SS1 now if anyone wants to rewatch it..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves v Degale on after too..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Everyone knows how to defeat Carl Froch; he is hardly a Rubik's cube like Money May.
> 
> The issue is that Groves doesn't have the tools to follows the plans.


:-(

YDKSAB (but I will defend your right to say this crap)

Anyway.

George Groves has the core abilities to cause havok for Carl Froch. If he can put it all together and perform at this level, he SHOULD win this fight.

Easier said than done though.

But he has the basic skills to defeat Froch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> :-(
> 
> YDKSAB (but I will defend your right to say this crap)
> 
> ...


Hasn't got the tools to do it for 12 rounds like ward and hasn't the punch resistance either. I'd be shocked if Groves survives 6 rounds.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

- DC - said:


> ... (but I will defend your right to say this crap)...


Thanks


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Hasn't got the tools to do it for 12 rounds like ward and hasn't the punch resistance either. I'd be shocked if Groves survives 6 rounds.


Errrrm he doesnt need tools like Andre Ward to beat Carl Froch. Andre Ward isnt the only fighter to beat Carl Froch either.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Errrrm he doesnt need tools like Andre Ward to beat Carl Froch. Andre Ward isnt the only fighter to beat Carl Froch either.


He won't beat him the way Kessler did, hasn't the Danes toughness to succeed that way. Groves is getting stopped i have no doubt.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He won't beat him the way Kessler did, hasn't the Danes toughness to succeed that way. Groves is getting stopped i have no doubt.


Dirrell "beat" Carl Froch. But more importantly, even if you think Froch won. Dirrell caused him problems.

Groves on paper and looking at skills, _*can*_ do the same. Whether he will or not remains to be seen.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Dirrell "beat" Carl Froch. But more importantly, even if you think Froch won. Dirrell caused him problems.
> 
> Groves on paper and looking at skills, _*can*_ do the same. Whether he will or not remains to be seen.


Of course Groves can, but it seems unlikely to me. and that Dirrell fight is best forgotten, it was more of a wrestling match than a fight. I just can't see him avoiding a big shot for 12 rounds and i can't see him taking it well. this is Boxing though and predictions can go badly wrong.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Of course Groves can, but it seems unlikely to me. and that Dirrell fight is best forgotten, it was more of a wrestling match than a fight. I just can't see him avoiding a big shot for 12 rounds and i can't see him taking it well. this is Boxing though and predictions can go badly wrong.


We're not talking whether or not the fight looks good for the fans. We are talking about winning and losing, if Groves feels he needs to spoil and make it a wrestling match to win the fight then? ..... A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.

This is Boxing. There are many ways to victory. Opposition dictates that way. Choose wisely and that victory will be yours forever. Whichever way you got it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> We're not talking whether or not the fight looks good for the fans. We are talking about winning and losing, if Groves feels he needs to spoil and make it a wrestling match to win the fight then? ..... A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.
> 
> This is Boxing. There are many ways to victory. Opposition dictates that way. Choose wisely and that victory will be yours forever. Whichever way you got it.


I can't see Groves wrestling and spoiling with froch for the 12 (he might try but can't see it working). i think froch will dictate where the fight goes as he will be the stronger more aggressive fighter, i think he will overwhelm him on the ropes at some point and force a stoppage.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone know if there will be live coverage of the final presser today?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Anyone know if there will be live coverage of the final presser today?


Sky Sports News


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wonder what will go down at the presser today?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Sky Sports News


yea at 1pm


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

George Groves is gonna tell Froch exactly how he's gonna beat him apparently.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> George Groves is gonna tell Froch exactly how he's gonna beat him apparently.


Should be interesting.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Adam Smith waffling on.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Adam Smith waffling on.


Keep it coming buddy. Can't watch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Groves' gameplan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves is gonna flick a few jabs out then land two right hands and blam! Froch will fall apart. Easy work.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Groves says he is going to hold the centre of the ring, win the battle of jabs, then tag Froch with 2 right hands, same again in round 2. Then he's going to be pushing him back from then on.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves game plan. 1st round he's gonna meet Froch centre of the ring win the jab exchanges and hit him with 2 right hands. 2nd round Same as first round but more right hands. 3rd round Froch will be surprised.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:rofl Froch couldn't answer. Ugly kid is pwning him right now.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Froch is PISSED OFF.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Froch is fighting himself psychologically, and is losing. How do you lose to yourself? 

-Groves

LOL.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I fucking LOVE George Groves


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl Groves' gameplan.


whats he saying?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I fucking LOVE George Groves


X2


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Froch is fighting himself psychologically, and is losing. How do you lose to yourself? LOL.


He's an international superstar dontcha know.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I fucking LOVE George Groves


Me too.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely pissing myself laughing at that press conference. Great stuff!!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

George Groves is class. I hope he manages to pull it off on Saturday.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

groves is talking a big game,
cant wait till froch walks through him and knocks him out


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

JamieC said:


> whats he saying?


He is going to hold the centre of the ring, then out jab him. Then land two right hands to let him know he can hit him at will. Do the same round 2, then push him back from 3 onwards.

Froch kept saying he's been disrespectful, George asked him what he has done that is disrespectful, Froch dodged answering

Froch then said he can see Groves is lying to himself and he knows he is getting whooped. Groves asked what it is he sees that makes him think that. Froch then said it's not a question so I can't answer it. Groves then said Carl is battling with himself psychologically and losing.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch says fighters at the top level behave with respect and dignity, something George Groves isn't doing. 

Groves then points out that Froch said he was going to kill his previous opponent and got in trouble with the board. Then he asked Carl if that was respectful?


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Groves talking to him in the face off, Froch getting supremely wound up, saying he's going to absolutely destroy him. That on Saturday he's going to see what World level is all about and that he's going to absolutely flatten him.

Think Groves has really got to him again. Froch is really agitated.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Froch is angry as fuck. I can see him walking in with his hands down trying for one massive shot now.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves has wound him up! Haha

Thought he was gonna point out Taylor, Dirrell, Ward and Johnson's success when mentioning the gameplan. Sounded a bit weak.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Groves has really got under his skin:lol: Victory for Froch is certainly not a foregone conclusion, cant wait for Saturday!


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I think Froch and Groves will be on doing separate interviews on SSN in a little bit, I'll try and keep those unable to watch updated if that helps anyone?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Carl Froch is really fucking unbearable.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

froch just had an interview on ssn,
looks like the groves interview is going to be at about 2


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch will fuck Groves up. Should be easy work


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

If Groves runs, Froch in 8. If he trades, Froch in 5


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves game plan. 1st round he's gonna meet Froch centre of the ring win the jab exchanges and hit him with 2 right hands. 2nd round Same as first round but more right hands. 3rd round Froch will be surprised.


If he follows that game plan, the only surprise will be if Groves isn't carried out of the ring on a stretcher.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves only has a chance if he runs for 12. 

Hes not going to go toe to toe.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Will the presser be available to watch later?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

CamelCase said:


> Will the presser be available to watch later?


Extended coverage on Ringside I would have thought.

Hoping Woodya sticks it up first though,


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Froch calls Groves childish then says he has bad breath! Haha! George really has got under his skin, it's hilarious.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

People still seriously think froch has this amazing chin that he can't be hurt. Froch won't be standing and taking many of those right hands like he thinks he will.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> Will the presser be available to watch later?


Im sure Matchroom or IFL will upload it in full yeah..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Groves is deluded - I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

When they were facing off, George says froch turned around and started calling eddie for reassurance hahahaha.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

He did. It was embarrassing. Then started saying eddies my mate not yours :lol:


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> He did. It was embarrassing. Then started saying eddies my mate not yours :lol:


:lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

CARL FROCH & GEORGE GROVES IN HEATED HEAD-TO-HEAD @ FINAL PRESS CONFERENCE


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Froch has been mullered in these PC's, Ringside etc. Not that I think it makes the slightest difference for the fight but it's pretty amusing as he sees himself as some massive intellectual genius. He walks right in to that "disrespectful" stuff every time and can never answer it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whatever happens I think its safe to say Eddie wont be promoting GG in his next fight. The bias is appalling..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone watched that head to head yet?

groves looks worried...
pink salmon trousers lmao!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone watched that head to head yet?
> 
> groves looks worried...
> pink salmon trousers lmao!


Worried? He continues to look at him and speak calmly. Just cos hes not ranting about his opponents bad breath or dress sense like that hypocrite.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone watched that head to head yet?
> 
> groves looks worried...
> pink salmon trousers lmao!


He was quieter than I thought in the head to head, and then when he got loud and walked off towards the end was a bit odd. I think he did seem a bit off.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> CARL FROCH & GEORGE GROVES IN HEATED HEAD-TO-HEAD @ FINAL PRESS CONFERENCE


Froch won that hands down, Groves looked stupid mouthing off as he walked away and standing there like "why?" when Carl mocked his pink trousers :lol:.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wish id found this site before people are discussing boxing :lol:

Ive picked Groves since this fight was announced always been a Froch fan but just think Groves is going to out box him


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Worried? He continues to look at him and speak calmly. Just cos hes not ranting about his opponents bad breath or dress sense like that hypocrite.


IMO its not about what was said,
it was just the look on groves face,
i think he looks like a worried man...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> If Groves runs, Froch in 8. If he trades, Froch in 5


You're not quite Cassius Clay yet.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Wish id found this site before people are discussing boxing :lol:
> 
> Ive picked Groves since this fight was announced always been a Froch fan but just think Groves is going to out box him


Welcome to CHB



Wallet said:


> You're not quite Cassius Clay yet.


Who you picking Wallet?


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Welcome to CHB
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Who you picking Wallet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Who you picking Wallet?


I think Froch will probably get to him late. I think Groves gives him a really good fight though. I'd be tempted to pick him if Booth was going to be in his corner (he isn't).

Groves needs to stick to a really strict gameplan like he did against DeGale. Froch's heavy feet could give him real problems, and I see him struggling to cut the ring off and let his combinations go.

The battle of the jabs is going to be very interesting. I don't think Froch is going to have much success with his early on. But as the fight goes on and Groves tires, due to his weaker stamina and having to use lots of movement, then Froch will find him and let the big combinations go.

The danger with Froch is that he might fall back a couple of years and try to take Groves out with one big shot. And that's nothing to do with pre-fight bullshit, but because he doesn't respect Groves' ability/chin. The difference being that Froch has a top trainer in his corner who knows him well and can get him back on track if things aren't going well. I don't think Groves does.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Wallet.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I agree with Wallet.


About Vano's rhymes?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Frock fanbots still trying to say that Groves hasn't got under his skin. What a joke.

Even if Froch ends this in 1. George Groves STILL got under Froch's skin. Its blatantly obvious.

Well done George. Job done. Run for 12 now behind the jab, box smart and you'll win this.

Froch is there for the taking, they've got him right where they want. An emotional wreck means reckless abandon, misses more, makes more mistakes.

Groves just needs to do the biz now. Mop up the mess he created.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think Froch will probably get to him late. I think Groves gives him a really good fight though. I'd be tempted to pick him if Booth was going to be in his corner (he isn't).
> 
> Groves needs to stick to a really strict gameplan like he did against DeGale. Froch's heavy feet could give him real problems, and I see him struggling to cut the ring off and let his combinations go.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Groves will look good early but 6-8 i think Froch catches up with him


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Agreed, Groves will look good early but 6-8 i think Froch catches up with him


Why? Because Groves will gas?

Come on man. Groves is fit enough to do the job, he has the core skills to do the job. Its just about this step up now.

If he runs all fight behind a jab, choosing wisely when to throw 2's and 3's and choosing his moments to come inside and out. He can win this, without Froch ever really looking dangerous.

The only way I can see Froch destroying Groves is if Groves abandons all strategy and he stands and trades. This is the only way I can see Froch finishing Groves.

Groves is too fast and a lot smarter than people give him credit for. Froch thinks Groves will come in and trade now, so Froch can come forward and abandon all technique. If Groves is smart, he'll fight on the backfoot now and let Froch do all the committing. He can do his work of Froch's and answer the questions Froch poses in the fight.

He'd be an idiot to stand and trade. Whether he wins this fight or not, I believe, will rest on this. If he does trade, then he needs to be really smart about it, because the cobra can and will bite.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate how Carl says fight. Very very annoying. FAAAAAIHT.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha, "Eddie, Eddie" someone needs to quote that with a photo of Carl as a baby looking up at Eddie with open arms.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

It says quite a bit about Carl when he is getting outwitted by Groves who is far from the sharpest knife in the drawer. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I understand David Haye's going to be in the Sky studio for this fight, it will be interesting to get his take as he knows both fighters well...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> It says quite a bit about Carl when he is getting outwitted by Groves who is far from the sharpest knife in the drawer. :lol:


George Groves is easily sharper and smarter than the vast majority of pro boxers.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Theres a great video going round on Twitter of Froch raving about groves ability a couple of years ago. Can't post it cos am at gym on my phone


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"Are you gonna come and fart me in rand 1?"

Dont give him what he wants Groves and you'll win this!

He WANTS a tear up......common sense says dont give him it. Dont bring yourself down to his level. Rise above it.

Also, why does everyone say Groves has got bad breath? Does he do it on purpose for face to face's?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> George Groves is easily sharper and smarter than the vast majority of pro boxers.


This.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> George Groves is easily sharper and smarter than the vast majority of pro boxers.


You think?

Well that does not say much for the pro boxing fraternity. Half the time George uses big words he doesn't know the meaning of in an attempt to sound intellectual. I tend to feel that he comes across a bit thick, he just tries harder than most to hide it.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> George Groves is easily sharper and smarter than the vast majority of pro boxers.


Yep and people think he is an ugly thick kid.

He wins fights because people underestimate his brain and his skills. Smart kid in and out of the ring, smarter than people give him credit for anyway.

He aint dumb.

Although he is if he does go toe to toe with Froch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Theres a great video going round on Twitter of Froch raving about groves ability a couple of years ago. Can't post it cos am at gym on my phone


Yes! I have been wanting to see this for ages now because I remember him very much saying it after they sparred a few times.

With the sparring people will bring up the knock down, but remember Groves said "2 days later I ruined you" and Froch has never denied it.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Why? Because Groves will gas?
> 
> Come on man. Groves is fit enough to do the job, he has the core skills to do the job. Its just about this step up now.
> 
> ...


Groves will find more success if he moves in and out, keeping out of the mid range where Froch is better.

If Groves spends the fight on the back foot then Froch will be able to work his way into mid range with that long jab and land combinations.

Groves might also find success inside as Froch's low left hand stance doesn't bode to well in close.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> You think?
> 
> Well that does not say much for the pro boxing fraternity. Half the time George uses big words he doesn't know the meaning of in an attempt to sound intellectual. I tend to feel that he comes across a bit thick, he just tries harder than most to hide it.


the fact he even knows those words exist puts him in the top 10%


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Paddy coming across well on this interview. Killer bowler hat as well.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Theres a great video going round on Twitter of Froch raving about groves ability a couple of years ago. Can't post it cos am at gym on my phone


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

who do you guys think the fans will be supporting on Saturday night?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Yes! I have been wanting to see this for ages now because I remember him very much saying it after they sparred a few times.
> 
> With the sparring people will bring up the knock down, but remember Groves said "2 days later I ruined you" and Froch has never denied it.


I asked this a few days ago. They didnt rebuff it. People are blinded and focused on the KD.

Deep down I think Froch knows how good Groves is/can be. If he doesnt give him the chance of landing that same punch, he could run away on points.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Yes! I have been wanting to see this for ages now because I remember him very much saying it after they sparred a few times.
> 
> With the sparring people will bring up the knock down, but remember Groves said "2 days later I ruined you" and Froch has never denied it.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> Groves will find more success if he moves in and out, keeping out of the mid range where Froch is better.
> 
> If Groves spends the fight on the back foot then Froch will be able to work his way into mid range with that long jab and land combinations.
> 
> Groves might also find success inside as Froch's low left hand stance doesn't bode to well in close.


If Groves controls the distance, he wins.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

best I can do if someone can embed it


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


>


haha. theres deffinatley more out there.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah it's already been posted cheers


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> the fact he even knows those words exist puts him in the top 10%


Can't argue with that :lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Paul Ivey1 week ago

Groves is going to school him. This is a changing of the guard. Groves is 3-1/4-1. Go print some money!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> who do you guys think the fans will be supporting on Saturday night?


I would imagine it will be slightly in favour of Groves we Brits love an underdog and Carl is hardly an endearing personality. 60/40 Groves.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> who do you guys think the fans will be supporting on Saturday night?


I think more and more people are gonna switch sides from Froch to Groves. Support will be about 50/50 or maybe even 60/40 in Groves favour I reckon. Ugly kid has come across a lot better than his opponent in this build up, just like he did in the DeGale buld up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One thing to point out is that Froch has a more stable lifestyle. His family and friends enable him to be in the best position to perform. He is sorted in that area, comfortable. But this can also become a burden, feeling that you dont want to let them down.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Paddy coming across well on this interview. Killer bowler hat as well.


He's a goddamn hipster! He has his jacket on on one arm most of the time too :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Can't argue with that :lol:


I can. There's a famous quote : "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I would imagine it will be slightly in favour of Groves we Brits love an underdog and Carl is hardly an endearing personality. 60/40 Groves.


I think it will be slight in Froch's favour, as he will be the one most casuals have heard of and he has tried to paint George as the villain.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought it was a given that the crowd would be heavily favouring Froch?

It's up north, and Froch is the heavier ticket seller.

Anything else would genuinely surprise me.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I just hope nothing wrecks this fight. A cut, a bad stoppage, poor scoring, poor reffing, whatever, I just hope we get a fight.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Grant said:


> I thought it was a given that the crowd would be heavily favouring Froch?
> 
> It's up north, and Froch is the heavier ticket seller.
> 
> Anything else would genuinely surprise me.


I agree with this.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I would have said 90% will have bought tickets for Froch. That's probably switched to more like 75/25 now. Either way I expect to be heavily outnumbered come 1045


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I just hope nothing wrecks this fight. A cut, a bad stoppage, poor scoring, poor reffing, whatever, I just hope we get a fight.


From your posts on here, it seems you don't want a fight you would rather Groves run and jab all night and try and nick a decision. Froch will make him fight anyway. Its all about who performs best on fight night who makes the other man fight their kind of fight. I expect Froch to bully Groves, be the stronger man in there and force the stoppage. groves will win some early rounds more than likely but Froch will get to him.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> From your posts on here, it seems you don't want a fight you would rather Groves run and jab all night and try and nick a decision. Froch will make him fight anyway. Its all about who performs best on fight night who makes the other man fight their kind of fight. I expect Froch to bully Groves, be the stronger man in there and force the stoppage. groves will win some early rounds more than likely but Froch will get to him.


What are you on about?

A fighter running is still a fight, its up to the opposition to find the answers. In this case Carl Froch. If George Groves takes advantage of his advantages, its up to Carl Froch to answer those questions.

If Groves runs, its still a fight in my eyes and interesting. It wont ruin the fight prematurely, like a cut, or a bad ref stoppage.

A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do and if George Groves feels the best way to win this fight, is to fight this way, then more power to him.

Good luck to both fighters, may the best man win.

Hopefully we're not talking about the referee or judges afterwards.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> I thought it was a given that the crowd would be heavily favouring Froch?
> 
> It's up north, and Froch is the heavier ticket seller.
> 
> Anything else would genuinely surprise me.


:good


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> A fighter running is still a fight, its up to the opposition to find the answers. In this case Carl Froch. If George Groves takes advantage of his advantages, its up to Carl Froch to answer those questions.
> 
> ...


You are right that the judges spoiling the fight would be awful, they have done it enough recently so its a concern. I have no problems with Groves running as well if he thinks that it is his best chance but i do think even if he runs all night Froch will get to him because as you said it would be Froch's job to have to find the anwsers and i believe he would. I just can't see Groves winning and yes may the best man win.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

This fight is basically - The fighter living in the past vs. The fighter looking at the now and preparing for the future.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Just catching up on the SKY build up, and I do love it Froch tries to throw in a cultured comment and gets it wrong.
"We're going to meet mano et maner" - you’re going to meet and enable a hand and others?

Although my all time favourite quote is still when he attributed Newtons third law of motion to Bruce Lee during the Kessler build up. 
"As Bruce Lee once said, every action will have an equal and opposite reaction"

Don't worry about the culture Carl, just stick to what you're good at and bring the warrior on Saturday.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Just catching up on the SKY build up, and I do love it Froch tries to throw in a cultured comment and gets it wrong.
> "We're going to meet mano et maner" - you're going to meet and enable a hand and others?
> 
> Although my all time favourite quote is still when he attributed Newtons third law of motion to Bruce Lee during the Kessler build up.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Whether its a mismatch, a fight not fit for PPV, a shocking undercard and despite the fact that I probably agree with most of what is being said, I ain't half looking forward to this fight now. Eddie and Sky have done a cracking job promoting it whatever the rights and wrongs are.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I've bought it. Should be a cheap evening of quality entertainment @Bill


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Whether its a mismatch, a fight not fit for PPV, a shocking undercard and despite the fact that I probably I agree with most of what is being said, I ain't half looking forward to this fight now. Eddie and Sky have done a cracking job promoting it whatever the rights and wrongs are.


Genius promoting by hearn and Co. I tip my hat. Eddie won't care if it does end in a mismatch as his job is done.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> This fight is basically - The fighter living in the past vs. The fighter looking at the now and preparing for the future.


Froch is looking into knocking out Groves on Saturday and into the future with massive payday vs Ward,GGG,Hopkins etc. So yes i agree.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Steve Wood @steveWoodVIP
Just been told the @LukeBlackledge fight with @Rocky87Fielding will be the first live fight at 6.15 on Saturday , not PPV #maybestmanwin


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves has promoted it better than sky and eddie.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves has promoted it better than sky and eddie.


He has got people to believe in a most unlikely outcome so yes i would have to agree he has done a good job of promoting his talent, confidence and chances of beating Froch this Saturday. Eddie and Froch will be happy no doubt.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Is it this Saturday then?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves has promoted it better than sky and eddie.


He's been as successful as Audley then?
He must be so proud to see that sentance in black and white.
Unfortunately come fight time I fear it is going to be a similar result of a one sided beat down, which hopefully lasts slightly longer. 
All said, I've got it booked along with a few beers and a chinese so he's got my money.

Just watching the Groves one now. Four minutes in and he's just compared himself to Beyoncé, always wondered what "if I was a boy" was about.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Is it this Saturday then?


YES.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

He has a better chance to win then audley ever did.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> He has a better chance to win then audley ever did.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He has got people to believe in a most unlikely outcome so yes i would have to agree he has done a good job of promoting his talent, confidence and chances of beating Froch this Saturday. Eddie and Froch will be happy no doubt.


"Unlikely outcome"

Nothing really surprises me in this sport. George Groves beating Froch on points is not a surprise, nor unlikely. Unless of course you go by all of what the bookies say?

What these cunts dont say is that....

He is the better boxer, with advantages in footspeed and handspeed.

I feel like I'm repeating myself.

But to me it is so obvious.

It would perhaps be a little surprising if Groves KO'd Froch.....but would it? _*Would it?*_

In the terms of what? Froch never being stopped?

I dont know, anybody can get knocked out, even someone with a fantastic chin. If its the _*right*_ punch (it doesnt even have to be the hardest! But the *right* punch) and they dont see it, its enough to get the science behind a knockout in motion. Nobody is void. The same science applies to all. It can happen to anyone. It just requires the correct scenario and circumstance, of which there are numerous possible variables for explanations.

It aint like Groves cant hit....he is pretty accurate and fast.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

- DC - said:


> "It would perhaps be a little surprising if Groves KO'd Froch.....but would it? _*Would it?*_


Yes, yes it would.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Yes, yes it would.


Is Froch some defensive genius who nobody can touch?

No.

Can he be hit?

Yes.

Can he be hit hard and fast from angles?

Yes.

Is he getting older?

Yes.

Has he taken much punishment flush on the chin?

Yes.

Can he be stopped?

Yes.

Does he think he can be stopped?

Probably not.

....and this could be his downfall.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

At the end of the face off for the press, Groves cracked. It was only a small crack but if you read anything into the mental aspect then he certainly did crack.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> It was only a small crack but if you read anything into the mental aspect then he certainly did crack.


.......and Adam Smith was looking at that tiny crack, getting ideas and fancying his chances. Before Eddie Hearn interveened and "took one for the team"


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to hope the main event ends before round 4 due to a cut?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Steve Wood @steveWoodVIP
> Just been told the @LukeBlackledge fight with @Rocky87Fielding will be the first live fight at 6.15 on Saturday , not PPV #maybestmanwin


It`s one of the best fights on the card so that is way to early and as I don`t get in to Manchester until 7.00 that means I will miss out on that one.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Is Froch some defensive genius who nobody can touch?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


When I joined this forum I had you down as a big WUM DC but you've posted some excellent stuff in this and other threads...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope the main event ends before round 4 due to a cut?


It'd be fucking hilarious on here if it did!

£15.99 FOR THIS!?! And the best fight on the card was the first fight on the card!



Eddie Hearn said:


> _"I told you that I'm not a mug and I dont mug people of! This PPV was nothing short of sensational, the whole card was terrific, Carl Froch is a warrior and delivered once again on the Sky Sports Box Office platform. He is helping build the model, the template in years to come. Everybody back in the corporate offices are happy and all the feedback I'm getting from the fans is that it was one of the best shows ever next to Haye-Harrison! Oh and I cant wait to bum Carl Froch in the showers, Koogie Bear you can watch but you cant play with us. Now? I'm going home and I'm counting all my wonga, see ya!"_


On a real note, everybody wants Carl Froch to win, the promoter, the media, its all on his side, this week has been a Carl Froch orgy gangbang bukake. I bet his Missus is getting jealous. I've noticed the international superstar Froch has been trying to take advantage of that in the smack talk and push it to the maximum, trying to make Groves feel like everyone is against him. But when its all said and done and its ding ding, first round, Eddie Hearn isn't in the ring and neither are Sky Sports News.

:deal


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> When I joined this forum I had you down as a big WUM DC but you've posted some excellent stuff in this and other threads...


Poster of the Year candidate. All votes are welcome. :good


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> It`s one of the best fights on the card so that is way to early and as I don`t get in to Manchester until 7.00 that means I will miss out on that one.


PPV starts at 6 doesn't it? Don't worry - "we've got Campbell, Quigg defending his 'world' title, Scotty Cardle in a step-up, Jamie McDonnell facing a former world title challenger - a mouthwatering night of British boxing"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Pink salmon trousers haha


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> PPV starts at 6 doesn't it? Don't worry - "we've got Campbell, Quigg defending his 'world' title, Scotty Cardle in a step-up, Jamie McDonnell facing a former world title challenger - a mouthwatering night of British boxing"


*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*Doors for Saturday's big show at the @Phones4uArena will now open at 5pm with boxing starting at 5.30pm*


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Froch is fighting himself psychologically, and is losing. How do you lose to yourself?
> 
> -Groves
> 
> LOL.


lol Groves has owned Froch , personally I think Groves is hilarious and very smart.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea what the first fight is? I'll probably be there at 5:30 anyway, but if someone shit is on first, I might give it a miss.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> PPV starts at 6 doesn't it? Don't worry - "we've got Campbell, Quigg defending his 'world' title, Scotty Cardle in a step-up, Jamie McDonnell facing a former world title challenger - a mouthwatering night of British boxing"


If I end up having to sit through a Cardle fight instead of seeing Fielding-Blackledge I might end up ranting worse then Bill about this undercard :yep


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*
> 
> *Doors for Saturday's big show at the @Phones4uArena will now open at 5pm with boxing starting at 5.30pm*


Aye, the programme starts at 6pm on SBO and if Wood says Blackledge's fight is not on PPV then they will likely be wanking over the main event until about 7pm.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jack said:


> Any idea what the first fight is? I'll probably be there at 5:30 anyway, but if someone shit is on first, I might give it a miss.


Not seen a listing yet but fighting starts at 5.30. Id guess it will be yafai or Cardle..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Aye, the programme starts at 6pm on SBO and if Wood says Blackledge's fight is not on PPV then they will likely be wanking over the main event until about 7pm.


That would be a load of bollocks it`s one of the best fights on the card


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> That would be a load of bollocks it`s one of the best fights on the card


Hearns just replied to Wood that nothing has been confirmed.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> That would be a load of bollocks it`s one of the best fights on the card


3rd on by the sounds of it..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> "Unlikely outcome"
> 
> Nothing really surprises me in this sport. George Groves beating Froch on points is not a surprise, nor unlikely. Unless of course you go by all of what the bookies say?


I posted unlikely because it is what i think, your opinion obviously differs as you think Groves has a great chance of winning. i'll be the first to congratulate and give props to Groves if he wins i just think its "unlikely" that he will.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I think they will leave this unencrypted for a while. Maybe till 7-7.30 ish


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I think they will leave this unencrypted for a while. Maybe till 7-7.30 ish


It would be good if they did and I have a feeling that what Woods meant by not ppv because it has to be shown but as it looks like it be 3rd on that means I will miss it but there is allot of fights on and there was always a chance that a decent fight like this would be on early.It`s just a shame the chief support is gash


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> If Groves runs, Froch in 8. If he trades, Froch in 5


Are they his only two options or something? What about if he chooses to box?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I posted unlikely because it is what i think, your opinion obviously differs as you think Groves has a great chance of winning.


If?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Tick, tock, tick tock


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

This kid has studied Carl Froch attentively. He reckons he is gonna show him lots of different things at different stages in the fight.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Has Froch now managed to use the word 'respect' more in the build up to this fight, than he managed to use the word 'warrior' for the Kessler fight?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You're not quite Cassius Clay yet.


:lol: it didn't quite have the same ring to it did it



Danny said:


> Are they his only two options or something? What about if he chooses to box?


Of course not, it was a (bad) play on Clay's poem


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: it didn't quite have the same ring to it did it
> 
> Of course not, it was a (bad) play on Clay's poem


I'm so stupid Carl would refuse to engage in a debate with me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny said:


> I'm so stupid Carl would refuse to engage in a debate with me.


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Why? Because Groves will gas?
> 
> Come on man. Groves is fit enough to do the job, he has the core skills to do the job. Its just about this step up now.
> 
> ...


No because everyone tags him, hes not Sweet Pea, he gets tagged and his natural reaction is to trade not to tuck up or run, you cant override that and he'll get stopped imo


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves gets stopped inside 8. Bet on it. Groves cant do anything to really give Froch big Problems. Groves might look good and flashy againt guys like Alcoba or out of prime Johnson but you already can see flaws wich will cost him the fight. Even Alcoba and Johnson were able to back Groves up in to the ropes and while These guys dont had the skills to punish Groves on the ropes Froch has them. And Groves isnt that hard to hit that you can think he will avoid big shots for 12 rounds. And Groves dont has the chin you Need to take Froch punches.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Groves gets stopped inside 8. Bet on it. Groves cant do anything to really give Froch big Problems. Groves might look good and flashy againt guys like Alcoba or out of prime Johnson but you already can see flaws wich will cost him the fight. Even Alcoba and Johnson were able to back Groves up in to the ropes and while These guys dont had the skills to punish Groves on the ropes Froch has them. And Groves isnt that hard to hit that you can think he will avoid big shots for 12 rounds. And Groves dont has the chin you Need to take Froch punches.


:deal I think inside 6 instead of 8 though. your last paragraph sums it up.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I do think it's bad that we can order the PPV, but we have absolutely no idea which fights will be on live, which are on delay, and which we won't see altogether


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I do think it's bad that we can order the PPV, but we have absolutely no idea which fights will be on live, which are on delay, and which we won't see altogether


I can tell you we'll get the Super Bantamweight World Champion in action and the main event sells itself, who gives a shit about anything else


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> :deal I think inside 6 instead of 8 though. your last paragraph sums it up.


Many People say that Groves can move well and is hard to hit. Well he isnt. He already got hit plenty of times. He already was hurt and dropped. Even Alcoba landed good Body shots and a good left hook. Groves just is too easy to back up. And it is too easy to back him up to the ropes. And he stays too Long on the ropes wich might work against a green DeGale or the other non world Level guys he fought but it wont against Froch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I can tell you we'll get the Super Bantamweight World Champion in action and the main event sells itself, who gives a shit about anything else


Its a one fight card, people who are ordering this will order just to see Froch vs Groves. Quigg isn't a world champion, the WBA is a farce. Rigo is the WBA champion but i guess casuals won't know that actually.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Fight Schedule*
5:20pm
*Scotty Cardle* v *Kryzsztof Szot* 
8 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest 
6:00pm
*Rocky Fielding* v *Luke Blackledge*
12 x 3 mins Commonwealth Super Middleweight title
*Kal Yafai* v *Abigail Medina*
6 x 3 mins Super-Flyweight Contest 
*Jamie McDonnell* v *Bernard Inom*
8 x 3 mins Bantamweight Contest 
*Stephen Smith* v *Sergio Manuel Medina*
10 x 3 mins Vacant WBC International Silver Super Featherweight title 
*Luke Campbell* v *Morgan Duthes*
6 x 3 mins Lightweight contest 
*Anthony Crolla* v *Stephen Foster Jr.*
12 x 3 mins WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight title
*Andy Lee* v *Ferenc Hafner*
6 or 8 x 3 mins Middleweight Contest 
*Scott Quigg* v *Diego Silva*
12 x 3 mins WBA Super Bantamweight title
By 11:00pm
*Carl Froch* v *George Groves* 
12 x 3 mins WBA and IBF Super Middleweight titles


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Many People say that Groves can move well and is hard to hit. Well he isnt. He already got hit plenty of times. He already was hurt and dropped. Even Alcoba landed good Body shots and a good left hook. Groves just is too easy to back up. And it is too easy to back him up to the ropes. And he stays too Long on the ropes wich might work against a green DeGale or the other non world Level guys he fought but it wont against Froch.


Yep I've also seen him on the ropes vs other opponents, you can't do that vs Froch, Froch is a great finisher if he gets Groves on the ropes i have no doubt he finishes Groves. Could be a near mirror image of the Bute fight but Groves might start a bit better and might win a few rounds.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Its a one fight card, people who are ordering this will order just to see Froch vs Groves. Quigg isn't a world champion, the WBA is a farce. Rigo is the WBA champion but i guess casuals won't know that actually.


Hold your horses mate! Lee vs Hafner!

The most interesting fight on the card is second up :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Hold your horses mate! Lee vs Hafner!
> 
> The most interesting fight on the card is second up :lol:


Ha, i stand corrected. But seriously i won't be watching much of the under card, i don't expect the arena to be that full until late on either.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure what time to go in here. I really want to watch Fielding vs Blackedge but fucked if im going in the arena paying £4.50 a pint from 6pm.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I can tell you we'll get the Super Bantamweight World Champion in action and the main event sells itself, who gives a shit about anything else


:deal



BoltonTerrier said:


> *Fight Schedule*
> 5:20pm
> *Scotty Cardle* v *Kryzsztof Szot*
> 8 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest
> ...


That's all well and good, but we still don't know which of those fights we are getting. As of 2 hours ago, Hearn said there was no confirmation Fielding vs Blacklegde opens the show, if it's on before it becomes PPV, if it's live etc


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> :deal
> 
> That's all well and good, but we still don't know which of those fights we are getting. As of 2 hours ago, Hearn said there was no confirmation Fielding vs Blacklegde opens the show, if it's on before it becomes PPV, if it's live etc


*Martin Hines @martinhines*
*@EddieHearn is the Fielding/Blackedge fight not on the TV part of the PPV?
*

*Eddie Hearn **@EddieHearn*


*@martinhines it's Live before the encryption*
​
​


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I watched today's pressed and head to head and I am now convinced. Groves has tried his upmost to get to Carl and he has failed. Today it looked man v boy and as a result I'm going Froch UD or late KO.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I watched today's pressed and head to head and I am now convinced. Groves has tried his upmost to get to Carl and he has failed. Today it looked man v boy and as a result I'm going Froch UD or late KO.


I was surprised how quiet Groves was after the head to head, especially as Carl was getting so aggresive. Would have been a good time for him to keep spouting off, playing to his insecurities. I'm thinking the weigh in could be very interesting.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I can tell you we'll get the Super Bantamweight World Champion in action and the main event sells itself, who gives a shit about anything else





BoltonTerrier said:


> *Martin Hines @martinhines*
> *@EddieHearn is the Fielding/Blackedge fight not on the TV part of the PPV?
> *
> 
> ...


 @steveWoodVIP: Just been told the @LukeBlackledge fight with @Rocky87Fielding will be the first live fight at 6.15 on Saturday , not PPV #maybestmanwin

@EddieHearn: @tosh123fielding @steveWoodVIP @LukeBlackledge @Rocky87Fielding nothing confirmed yet

:conf


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

War Froch


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Froch has been routinley owned throughout the entire build up.


----------



## upėtakių kaukė (Nov 21, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch has been routinley owned throughout the entire build up.


:terry


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch has been routinley owned throughout the entire build up.


Even if this was true, it dosen't matter because Groves will be the one "owned" on Saturday. Battered and stopped by the Cobra.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

What times the weigh in tomorrow? And is it on sky sports news?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

where is the weigh in?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

1:30 PM on Sky Sports news, expect bad breath and threats of being flattened just like today.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I can tell you we'll get the Super Bantamweight World Champion in action and the main event sells itself, who gives a shit about anything else


:lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The weigh in starts at 1:30pm at Manchester Central.

I like both fighters but I hope people don't turn against Groves, which might be the case seeing as Froch has gone so hard on him. Groves has come across well in the hype but I wouldn't be surprised if he got booed on fight night and if he does get beaten, people might not be too keen on following his career in the future which would be a shame. I kinda get the feeling Groves will end up being the guy who everyone wants to see lose, almost like he's become a DeGale figure, but hopefully I'm wrong with that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone going to the gmex tomorra?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

*Round 1 (George Groves)*
I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.

*Round 2 (George Groves)*
Groves does much of the same again, this time land a few more shots to outbox Froch, especially with his faster jab to take the 2nd round in everybody's eyes.

*Round 3 (George Groves)*
Groves once again sticks to what works but Froch starts to find his way and establish the jab of his own. Most will still think that Groves has does enough to win it.

*Round 4 (SWING)*
Groves applies the same tactics again but Froch is very much into his groove now and is beginning to force Groves backwards in stages, landing with his jab. He isn't really having much more success but he is the one in control. However Groves does have some success with some eye catching shots which leaves the round completely open to debate.

*Round 5 (Carl Froch)*
Much like the previous round, Froch is starting to land his jab and has a bit more success with the rest of his artillery, but he is still giving Groves the opportunity to lands some decent shots in a very competitive fight. Most will score it for Froch as the momentum looks to swing in his favour.

*Round 6 (SWING)*
For much of the round Froch is in control as he has very much taken control of the fight, but cruises a bit too much and he leaves himself open to Groves who lands some very attractive and crowd pleasing shots towards the end of the round that may have caught the judges eye, in a round that could easily be score either way.

*Round 7 (Carl Froch)*
With Froch realizing the fight could be slipping away from him, gets back to the basics after strong advice from McCraken in his corner. He gets back to basics and forces Groves backwards for the majorly of the round, using his long reach and jab to control the distance. Groves will still have some success but Froch looks in control to get the nod over Groves who is starting to bruise up.

*Round 8 (Carl Froch)*
Froch wins his cleanest round yet using work rate. He is now throwing 3x as many punches as Groves, and even though he isn't landing with everything, Groves looks uncomfortable and isn't having any success of his own, and what appears to be a small cut has opened up.

*Round 9 (George Groves)*
Groves comes out big which surprises the now overly confident Froch, who is not ready for Groves to implement a strong attack. Groves lands some big shots that noticeably hurt Froch and send him into the ropes. The crowd is really getting behind Groves at this point as the fight, although a competitive and entertaining spectacle so far, has very much burst into life with Groves taking the initiative. Froch is hurt but his experience tells and he is back to the center of the ring and out of trouble before the round is over. The clearest and most dominant round of the fight so far goes to George Groves.

*Round 10 (Carl Froch)*
Groves comes out big again but an angry Froch, hyped up by the crowd takes it right back to him and the pair begin to trade, with the tougher Froch coming out on top in the exchanges. Froch is getting the better and eventually has Groves hurt. Towards the end of the round Groves looks in real trouble but stays on his feet as the bell sounds.

Everybody has the fight close, very few see Froch as 6-4 up, and there is an even split between those that see it as 5-5 or 6-4 to Groves. As we go into the Championship rounds with the momentum is very much in Froch's favor, with a cut opened up on Groves.

*Championship Rounds*

A) Froch takes it right to a still shaken up Groves, who he hurts early in Round 11, and at some point before the fight is over the referee is forced to jump in and stop the fight.
B) Froch manages to knock Groves down on route to a clear points win with scores averaging out at 116-111.
C) Froch dominates Championship rounds to pick up a win that looks more convincing than the scorecards read due to him winning the 2nd half of the fight. Average scores will be around 115-113.
D) Groves survives the final 2 rounds and gets the benefit of the doubt from the judges on the swing rounds to walk away with a draw that will be hotly debated.
*E) Groves manages to get his act together and takes a share of the championship rounds, to win a close decision on the judges scorecards. Most will score it a draw or 115-113 to Groves.*
F) Groves rallys back and the gets the better of Froch, taking the final 2 rounds to win a clearer decision 116-112.

E is what I am going for. I have always felt that Groves has that dare I say it "Eye of the Tiger" and he will always find a way to win even when he shouldn't. Groves is a winner.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


You take some stick on here rob but fuck me do you take stuff into the minutest detail :lol::clap:


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanatos said:


>


:uwot


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Anyone going to the gmex tomorra?


Yeah, looking forward too it great venue for a weigh in it looks like.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Little Tyson said:


> Yeah, looking forward too it great venue for a weigh in it looks like.


Might have a drive through. Yeah the gmex is brilliant.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


I had Froch ahead oh mah card.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That is the craziest post I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


What a monumental waste of time. None of that is going to happen as you predict, Mystic Meg.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


Honestly, what the fuck is wrong with you. A pre-emptive RBR. Are you actually taking the piss.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I would have said 90% will have bought tickets for Froch. That's probably switched to more like 75/25 now. Either way I expect to be heavily outnumbered come 1045


Just had a quick scan on my facebook and my mates who are once or twice a year boxing fans all want froch to beat groves as he's been disrespectful and childish :lol: Its amazing how propaganda works!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Should find videos of Froch 'disrespecting' Calzaghe and post it. Who gives a fuck, who was calling Clay disrespectful when he was going on at Sonny Liston.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the SPOILER ALERT Rob...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Honestly, what the fuck is wrong with you. A pre-emptive RBR. Are you actually taking the piss.


:lol:


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


Spoiler alert, cunt!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good post rob 

I'll go with e) or f)

George got to froch on ringside and was doing the same at the press conference up until the face off where he let froch get the upper hand 

Hope he really ups it today at the weigh in


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Sky really selling Groves as their favorite. Worst build up to a fight I can remember since Hatton v Mayweather.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


:ughh

Before Haye/Harrison, a mate asked me what I thought would happen, and I said 'Haye whenever he wants'. Another friend butted in and said 'Na, I see Harrison winning rounds 1,3,4,8 and 10'

That was the stupidest thing I've ever heard someone say. But you managed to go into full detail :haye


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't quite understand why groves let Froch get the upper hand on him at the face off yesterday.

He lost the build up because of that when up til then he was doing excellently. Carl bullied him at the face off and probably took confidence from it.


----------



## apollocreed (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> Can't quite understand why groves let Froch get the upper hand on him at the face off yesterday.
> 
> He lost the build up because of that when up til then he was doing excellently. Carl bullied him at the face off and probably took confidence from it.


I thought carl gained confidence from that when I was watching on ssn.

Carl was ripping into him at the face off and he said something like he smelled again. Then Groves just lost it.. sure he said something like you're going to smell it on saturday carl. and he could tell straight away it was a shocking comeback and just walked off.

was funny when froch said dont call me boy im 11 years older than you haha


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Groves should come out to weigh in wearing an andre dirrell mask.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Groves should come out to weigh in wearing an andre dirrell mask.


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wha time is weigh in?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :ughh
> 
> Before Haye/Harrison, a mate asked me what I thought would happen, and I said 'Haye whenever he wants'. Another friend butted in and said 'Na, I see Harrison winning rounds 1,3,4,8 and 10'
> 
> That was the stupidest thing I've ever heard someone say. But you managed to go into full detail :haye


:rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Honestly, what the fuck is wrong with you. A pre-emptive RBR. Are you actually taking the piss.





Thanatos said:


> Groves should come out to weigh in wearing an andre dirrell mask.


:lol:


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Wha time is weigh in?


Roundabout lunchtime I think they just said on SSN.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks mat, will tune in.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty sure the weigh in is 1.30.

SSN hopefully covering it.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Lunny said:


> What a monumental waste of time. None of that is going to happen as you predict, Mystic Meg.





Chacal said:


> Honestly, what the fuck is wrong with you. A pre-emptive RBR. Are you actually taking the piss.


What they said.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

round 1: groves tentative with the jab, on the back foot, froch walking him down with jabs to the chest

round 2: froch's bird gets in the ring, spreads her vag as the camera zooms in to reveal it's fucking narnia inside there

round 3: it's basically the lion, the witch and the wardrobe from here on out

round 12: aslan saves the day and takes home a UD, ice queen slips to 0-1-0


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Yeah SSN are definitely covering it. They've just been talking to David Haye at the venue.

Just watched the face off from yesterday. George Groves should just keep his mouth shut as he's clearly not very good at the smack talk. Neither does he have the look to pull of the intimidating fighter thing.

was pissing myself laughing at him calling Froch "boy", and the "you'll smell it tomorrow" remark was just laughable. What a tit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves aint good at smack talk?

Hes been making that fool Froch look the insecure little man he is throughout this promotion. Froch is the worst smack talker I've heard for quite a while.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Round 1 (George Groves)*
> I think we see Groves come out the blocks quite quickly but he won't be doing anything stupid. Just using his speed advantage and head movement. He won't land anything of particular note but he will beat Froch to the jab and his defense will be more eye catching, to win the opening round on most scorecards.
> 
> *Round 2 (George Groves)*
> ...


Similar card to mine actually, Rob, but I've got to say round 7 was clearly a Groves round.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't people realise that all this hype, smack talk, face offs, insults on Twitter etc, won't actually have any bearing on how the fight plays out? I guarantee that there will be absolutley no signs of insecurity whatsoever from Froch once the first bell goes.

If anybody's going to have insecurities on fight night, it's going to be Groves. Booth won't be there to gaze into his eyes and steady the ship when plan doesn't go to plan.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/froch_vs_groves_weighin_live_stream.htm

Starts at 1.30


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

I do think Groves has won the battle of pre fight talking, apart from the face to face yesterday where I was expecting him to hold his own a bit more. However, despite all the talk and the style Groves has which could cause Froch problems, I just cant see anything other than a stoppage win for Froch.

Hope its a cracking fight before then though.

On another note, like Jack said earlier in the thread, I'm curious if Groves takes this kind of personality into his future fights, I remember after the Degale fight, a lot of people were happy he won as he had been seen as the good guy being bullied by degale in the build up. Now he's lost a bit of that support with his attitude pre fight. If he loses badly, it could be a costly mistake when hes trying to rebuild.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Biggest cliche with regards to Froch, which is trotted out time and time again......

''He'll be behind at half way before grinding him down and stopping him''.

He's not done this since Taylor, yet it always gets trotted out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Biggest cliche with regards to Froch, which is trotted out time and time again......
> 
> ''He'll be behind at half way before grinding him down and stopping him''.
> 
> He's not done this since Taylor, yet it always gets trotted out.


:deal

That's a Jim Watt special.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/froch_vs_groves_weighin_live_stream.htm
> 
> Starts at 1.30


Anyone got this working yet?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Aint working for me, Sky aint showing it live? Wtf


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Its at 2pm now. #newagescheduling .


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sky are now saying 2M


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not working for me.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

On sky now...


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Doing under card now they said 2pm that must be for main event


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye has his sling on the other arm today. Seriously :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crolla miles taller than Foster Jr.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Crolla miles taller than Foster Jr.


I wouldn't go that far :lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Those ring girls are smoking!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

That old geezer can look out if Froch sees his trousers.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That old fella has knicked Groves' pants.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ring card girls are vying for the domestic GOAT status!. 

Got damn!..


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Those ring girls are smoking!


They should go outside if they wanna do that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves getting booed...


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I think that reaction tells us whos side the crowd will be on Saturday night.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl fans abusing Groves


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

No love for GG!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

So is Froch :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR FROCH!! WAR COBRA!!. 

Love the way he told the missus to shut it :rofl.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves aint backing down. Hes BANG up for this!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl fans abusing Groves


"Your breath stinks of shit" :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Groves aint backing down. Hes BANG up for this!


Good for him, but it ain't gonna do sheeeeeeeeeet.

Give it a few rounds and you'll hear Jim Watt scream bang on the fuckin chennnnn, ginger glass everywhere.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Groves takes the W, was looking shaky for him with the shark on his torso but he pulled it through. Froch taking mad L's.



Thanatos said:


> They should go outside if they wanna do that.


Shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did.:lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Will Carl froch diss haye's salmon pink shirt?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Said it a couple of days ago, but Froch is fucking unbearable.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't help thinking Groves may be out of his depth.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

He didnt think DeGale won the fight originally....


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Froch is going red and talking way too much. Groves has got to him. He's talking shit about degale as well now.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

I bet Haye just wishes he could punch Froch in the face right now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jos said:


> I bet Haye just wishes he could punch Froch in the face right now


Frochy would lay the boy out.

:haye


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves's confidence looking worse every time we see him, Frochy gonna destrpy him.


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Give it a few rounds and you'll hear Jim Watt scream bang on the fuckin chennnnn, ginger glass everywhere.


:rofl Terrific.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Froch is wound up like fuck! Groves has really got to him, Carl was talking so fast and getting very aggitated. Think George has redeemed himself after the head to head. Surprised that Groves weighed in so light though.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Sky presenter sounds like she's having an orgasm after watching two men in a real sport. After presenting soft shit like f1 and cricket, who can blame her.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Love Kugie's Fast Car Eddie T-Shirt lol.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

War Groves.......


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Love Kugie's Fast Car Eddie T-Shirt lol.


He hasn't still got it on has he? :rofl


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Love Kugie's Fast Car Eddie T-Shirt lol.


Barry Hearn called Eddie 'Fast Car' the other day too.

I thought it was just a nickname off here.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Groves's confidence looking worse every time we see him, Frochy gonna destrpy him.


Don't know which weight in you watched Groves came out being booed and grinned at the fans while they where shouting your breath stinks then squared up to Froch in the face off


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Groves showing a lot of fake confidence there.

Mouthing off and pretending to push forward when the security are separating them, leaning his head forward to Froch but not actually moving forward and keeping his body back.
He also looked bothered by the crowd whereas Froch was nice and relaxed.

WAR COBRA!!!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Easy work!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves looks like a bellend in that hat..


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Don't know which weight in you watched Groves came out being booed and grinned at the fans while they where shouting your breath stinks then squared up to Froch in the face off


In the days leading up to a fight it's just easier to ignore anybody with an avvy or name of one of the particpants, I find.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

groves looks worried lol

cant wait for him to get knocked out


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Did Groves really come in 2 lbs under?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Froch fanboys everywhere


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah he came in at 166. Groves speaking well in this interview.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> In the days leading up to a fight it's just easier to ignore anybody with an avvy or name of one of the particpants, I find.


Well a lot of people seem to think Groves looks nervous on twitter, a lot of neutral fans too. The last few days he hasn't looked as confident, it was all an act.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Froch fanboys everywhere


Gavin fanboy with inter shite belt in avi :haye


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves spoke brilliantly there. Looks ultra confident,. Interesting to see what he said about the weight. Made it comfortably with no need to shed loads night before.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Well a lot of people seem to think Groves looks nervous on twitter, a lot of neutral fans too. The last few days he hasn't looked as confident, it was all an act.


Disagree. It was clearly a tactic to say a lot less the last two days. And it matters not a jot either way.

But more importantly he looks like a bellend in a hat?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Disagree. It was clearly a tactic to say a lot less the last two days. And in matters not a jot either way.
> 
> *But more importantly he looks like a bellend in a hat?*


That's a certainty.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Grant said:


> Disagree. It was clearly a tactic to say a lot less the last two days. And it matters not a jot either way.
> 
> *But more importantly he looks like a bellend in a hat*?


Better than having a bellend for a nose.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Groves made weight easily as he's spent the last week on the toilet shitting himself


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking hell, I'd pay good money to see Froch knocked the fuck out


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Better than having a bellend for a nose.


Now you've done it....


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope Woodya puts this up on his channel, wasn't able to catch it. Being gainfully employed will do that to a man.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Hope Woodya puts this up on his channel, wasn't able to catch it. Being gainfully employed will do that to a man.


I love working from home


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> "Your breath stinks of shit" :lol:


Missed that! Schoolboy banter



Stone Rose said:


> Can't help thinking Groves may be out of his depth.


Im getting that feeling too..



Thanatos said:


> Froch is going red and talking way too much. Groves has got to him. He's talking shit about degale as well now.


But also agree with this..



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Groves's confidence looking worse every time we see him, Frochy gonna destrpy him.


And this!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Fucking hell, I'd pay good money to see Froch knocked the fuck out


I used to quite like froch before this build up, guys an arrogant bellend. Been good for the sport however

I hope george wins, should be a good fight but I think froch will win tbh


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Groves made weight easily as he's spent the last week on the toilet shitting himself


lmaooo


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

The chat on forums after weigh-ins and press conferences is always the funniest part of the build up. I remember after the froch/johnson weigh in loads of posters were saying johnson was weight drained and froch was gonna smash him to bits in 4. After the degale/groves weigh in lots of posters were saying groves was bricking it and was gonna try and chin degale early and in the process was gonna get knocked out. its all bullshit. wait till the ring walks...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> I love collecting my dole money


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Quite funny when Groves was speaking to Sky , Froch was on the stage telling the crowd " he wont be around for ever so enjoy him while you can and was gonna knock this chump out" Cock.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Kugan doesn't play games.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Quite funny when Groves was speaking to Sky , Froch was on the stage telling the crowd " he wont be around for ever so enjoy him while you can and was gonna knock this chump out" Cock.


i didnt hear all of it but i cracked up when i heard him say chump,
looked like jim watt was going to laugh lol!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


>


:lol: :hey


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch is SHOOK.


War Gorgeous George.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

curtis woodhouse ‏@woodhousecurtis 53s
think groves will dominate behind the jab like taylor did and land enough right hands and left hooks to stop froch on his feet #boxing


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So dead @ Froch being so shook that he had to hide behind Groves' face and act like he was talking to him when he was actually wiping tears away.
@Bryn is he gonna cri m8?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Froch is gonna smoke his boots.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Did Groves really come in 2 lbs under?


Normally does mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> So dead @ Froch being so shook that he had to hide behind Groves' face and act like he was talking to him when he was actually wiping tears away.
> 
> @Bryn is he gonna cri m8?


:sheeeit


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous George >

:bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> So dead @ Froch being so shook that he had to hide behind Groves' face and act like he was talking to him when he was actually wiping tears away.
> 
> @*Bryn* is he gonna cri m8?


He's gunna cry m8. Nailed on. Gunna cry. M8. Crying.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


Groves bossed that. Froch kept talking, moving his head, blinking. All Groves did was keep his eyes on him and Froch felt the constant need to react, to NOTHING.

He's rattled.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Froch just seemed excited and fired up for the fight to me, Groves suddenly doesn't want to talk any more.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chappy112 said:


> Froch just seemed excited and fired up for the fight to me, Groves suddenly doesn't want to talk any more.


As he said, the talking is done.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lolz Froch fans you Mad. U. Smith? @ ya'boi being shook?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> As he said, the talking is done.


I find it funny how he believes the talking is done, yet he was yapping at the press conference yesterday but then the two times he comes face to face with Froch he becomes quiet/silent.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Froch is just excited and a bit of an idiot, all of this is irrelevant anyway Froch will win by stoppage.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Froch just trying too hard to bully and intimidate Groves.

Did not work and Groves is going to make Froch look silly tomorrow night.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chappy112 said:


> I find it funny how he believes the talking is done, yet he was yapping at the press conference yesterday but then the two times he comes face to face with Froch he becomes quiet/silent.


It's the weigh-in, what more needs to be said? A face off isn't where you need to ballsy up and start talking. If anything, that's a sign of being rattled if you're feeling like chomping right next to your opponent rather than doing it when it's your turn to talk on the table. Psychology mate.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jos said:


> Froch just trying too hard to bully and intimidate Groves.
> 
> Did not work and Groves is going to make Froch look silly tomorrow night.


If only fights were won at pre fight press conferences and the weigh in. All this doesn't mean anything. Talk is cheap, Its all about Saturday night and Froch will be too much for Groves.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


>


He's not fought like that one bit since.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It's the weigh-in, what more needs to be said? A face off isn't where you need to ballsy up and start talking. If anything, that's a sign of being rattled if you're feeling like chomping right next to your opponent rather than doing it when it's your turn to talk on the table. Psychology mate.


Froch must have been rattled against Kessler too. :smile


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> He's not fought like that one bit since.


seriously though its all about when froch lands on groves,
will be interesting to see groves reaction


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves has lost two stone according to Haye. Looks in good nick though as does Carl.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lazarus

Froch always looks like this in the build up to fights, NEVER disrupts his performance in the ring though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> seriously though its all about when froch lands on groves,
> will be interesting to see groves reaction


Yeah, pretty much. As much as I want George to win, he's way too untested for my liking. A lot will be revealed in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Lazarus
> 
> Froch always looks like this in the build up to fights, NEVER disrupts his performance in the ring though.


Fair enough, but I still think he's been a lot more unsettled.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> seriously though its all about when froch lands on groves,
> will be interesting to see groves reaction


My whole prediction is based on him not reacting well to the Cobra's punches.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

If Groves had a good chin the fight would be far more interesting.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fair enough, but I still think he's been a lot more unsettled.


I just think he honestly doesn't like Groves, thinks he is undeserving of a shot. I know for sure Froch wanted a bigger fight than this and sees this as a step down. He can't wait to get Groves out of the way. Yes he might be underestimating Groves but he doesn't think he is.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> If Groves had a good chin the fight would be far more interesting.


Aye. Its a shame about all those KO losses on his record....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Aye. Its a shame about all those KO losses on his record....


Even you're not naive enough to think Groves has a good chin?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Yeah, pretty much. As much as I want George to win, *he's way too untested for my liking.* A lot will be revealed in the next 48 hours.





shenmue said:


> My whole prediction is based on *him not reacting well to the Cobra's punches*.


i totally agree with you guys,
i just got a bad feeling for groves that hes going to get knocked out badly...

it was interesting because haye knows groves well 
and in the interview he was saying its best for him to keep it at range,
but i think frochs height and reach advantage also his awkward style
will make it hard for groves to come in do his work and get out the way


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Aye. Its a shame about all those KO losses on his record....


Hasn't been stopped yet but he looks fragile and Froch smells blood. I can understand Froch thinking he wont be able to take too many right hands on fight night. We shall find out soon.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves been abstaining from haribos.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves will have a terribly tough time that's fir sure. I think froch may do a bute on him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Even you're not naive enough to think Groves has a good chin?


Nope , But it hasnt been proven hes got a poor one either. He went down from kenny anderson and got straight back up to stop him. Took a decent punch from Smith who we all know can bang and came back to finish him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> groves will have a terribly tough time that's fir sure. I think froch may do a bute on him.


I have thought this from day one, might not be as one sided of a "Bute" though because Groves just might win the first 2 rounds or so.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> groves been abstaining from haribos.


Dedication.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so the ringwalk will be around 10?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> so the ringwalk will be around 10?


I've heard 10:45-11PM. Hope you are right though.


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good for him, but it ain't gonna do sheeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> Give it a few rounds and you'll hear Jim Watt scream bang on the fuckin chennnnn, ginger glass everywhere.


:rofl Haha that gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> so the ringwalk will be around 10?


It's after your bed time. Sorry son.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's after your bed time. Sorry son.


never call me son again you child kidnapping zindabaad punk!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

plus the boxnation card will be on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Nope , But it hasnt been proven hes got a poor one either. *He went down from kenny anderson and got straight back up to stop him. Took a decent punch from Smith who we all know can bang and came back to finish him*.


He was fucked against Anderson. If Kenny wasn't so average he'd have got him out of there. We all know Smith can bang? His only noteworthy stoppage in 5 years at SMW can against a shot Tony Dodson, Smith can punch at Domestic level, but that's it. He's been wobbled in a few fights, stopped a few times as an amateur. He looked fragile against Degale.

He's in with someone who can't punch at the top level now, you'll see he's got a shaky chin when Froch lands clean.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I've heard 10:45-11PM. Hope you are right though.


The running order just states 'by 11pm' I'd expect not long before 11pm to be honest, in fact looking at the running order if all or most go the distance I can't see how they can say by 11pm


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Groves had him noticeably vexed at the presser, c'mon now. To the point where he did that embarrassing attempt at saving face with the whole "...it's gonna be beautiful, I love my job me, thanks Eddie".

Froch the WOAT, don't cri m8s.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Pabby Who you picking?


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Groves made weight easily as he's spent the last week on the toilet shitting himself


This thread is comedy gold. :rofl


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Will all you cunts in here who are saying groves is gonna win do me a favour and put big money on groves so that the odds for froch improve.

Froch will win this no problem.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He was fucked against Anderson. If Kenny wasn't so average he'd have got him out of there. We all know Smith can bang? His only noteworthy stoppage in 5 years at SMW can against a shot Tony Dodson, Smith can punch at Domestic level, but that's it. He's been wobbled in a few fights, stopped a few times as an amateur. He looked fragile against Degale.
> 
> He's in with someone who can't punch at the top level now, you'll see he's got a shaky chin when Froch lands clean.


Who did Froch last KO with one shot? When George gets caught it's noticeable but is fairly hard to tag. Froch's hands and feet are probably the slowest George's been in with.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is so insecure, he needs constant reassurance from Eddie and others around him. He's mentally fragile. His dig at De Gale not being world level is stupid considering he said alot different previously.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Pabby Who you picking?


Froch is the safe bet. However I'd rather Groves won and I've voted for him in the poll in order to aid gloating and/or trolling if he does indeed win.

Expect any reference from me saying Froch will be victorious to be deleted if Groves pulls it off.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Froch is so insecure, he needs constant reassurance from Eddie and others around him. He's mentally fragile. His dig at De Gale not being world level is stupid *considering he said alot different previously*.


what do you expect its the new improved Matchroom version Carl The Contradiction Froch


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Chappy112 said:


> I find it funny how he believes the talking is done, yet he was yapping at the press conference yesterday but *then the two times he comes face to face with Froch he becomes quiet/silent*.


He was face to face with him during this:










which led to this:


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Bryn said:


>


:lol:

And for those saying that Froch moving his head to the side and talking to Groves shows insecurities:




Didn't fight insecurely in that fight did he :hey


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> He was face to face with him during this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bottom pic would make a good smiley :lol:


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Dedication.


True dedication woulld be Froch abstaining from Rachel.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Decy said:


> True dedication woulld be Froch abstaining from Rachel.


While in training Froch fucks her with his beak.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Paddy Power's latest tweet:

:amir


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carl groves will become victorious.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> While in training Froch fucks her with his beak.


lmaooo


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Groves had him noticeably vexed at the presser, c'mon now. To the point where he did that embarrassing attempt at saving face with the whole "...it's gonna be beautiful, I love my job me, thanks Eddie".
> 
> Froch the WOAT, don't cri m8s.


He's lucky it's Groves and Not Toney or Mayorga "disrespecting" him. He'd have actually burst into tears by now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> That bottom pic would make a good smiley :lol:


:frochcry


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :frochcry


:cheers:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :frochcry


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Groves saw the Kessler fight as a Hagler-Mugabe type draining battle (obviously not as brutal but nonetheless). It's all about timing in boxing and he feels his time is now. 

A year and half ago he supposedly told Rawling before the Sierra fight he wasn't look at likes of Froch just looking for experience. Now he feels he's ready. We shall see...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why does hearn always pullout the Turtle neck for PPV weigh in's.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't read much into these things most of the time so am not sure how anyone can interpet Froch being unable to eyeball Groves and spouting nonsense in his ear as Froch looking confident. Groves seemed to be quite happy eyeballing Froch but Froch didn't seem to want it. 

The interviews to Sky afterwards were more interesting to be honest. Froch seemed utterly hyped up and was talking like he'd had far too much sugar in his tea. But Groves was calmer and seems to have maintained the same demeanour throughout all the build up to be fair to him though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I think Groves saw the Kessler fight as a Hagler-Mugabe type draining battle (obviously not as brutal but nonetheless). It's all about timing in boxing and he feels his time is now.
> 
> A year and half ago he supposedly told Rawling before the Sierra fight he wasn't look at likes of Froch just looking for experience. Now he feels he's ready. We shall see...


Groves sparred Kessler and quite literally beat him up for 6 rounds two days in a row. 2 weeks later Froch and Kessler have a close fight. Thats where allot of the confidence comes from.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Why does hearn always pullout the Turtle neck for PPV weigh in's.


to hide the love bites made by Krugan.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch wins handily but I will be supporting Groves tomorrow hoping that I am wrong


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Groves sparred Kessler and quite literally beat him up for 6 rounds two days in a row. 2 weeks later Froch and Kessler have a close fight. Thats where allot of the confidence comes from.


Just out of interest where's this sparring stuff come from? Is it a neutral person say like Cleverly?. I hear people say that then Kessler says he dealt with Groves well enough. Not disputing it btw just wondering..

Groves said he doesn't see much into sparring. But suppose if he's laid a beating on Kessler then i can half understand the confidence boost..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought this was funny http://www.nottinghampost.com/Woman...-pound-5-000/story-15625443-detail/story.html


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Groves sparred Kessler and quite literally beat him up for 6 rounds two days in a row. 2 weeks later Froch and Kessler have a close fight. Thats where allot of the confidence comes from.


Kessler said they only did 4 rounds. Swear you make this stuff up :rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Kessler said they only did 4 rounds. Swear you make this stuff up :rofl


i remember him saying that too lmaooooo :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Why make stuff up?..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

I always felt that Groves was getting the better of the build up until I watch ed the press conference and head to head yesterday. It became clear that Froch is just not smart enough to understand when he is being made fun off and when he is not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Just out of interest where's this sparring stuff come from? Is it a neutral person say like Cleverly?. I hear people say that then Kessler says he dealt with Groves well enough. Not disputing it btw just wondering..
> 
> Groves said he doesn't see much into sparring. But suppose if he's laid a beating on Kessler then i can half understand the confidence boost..


Ed Robinson talked about it on the toe2toe podcast a few weeks back and I have heard it from elsewhere.

4 rounds/6 rounds....big difference


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Ed Robinson talked about it on the toe2toe podcast a few weeks back and I have heard it from elsewhere.
> 
> 4 rounds/6 rounds....big difference


Yeah..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

No one really knows if Groves beat up Kessler in sparring, its hearsay, but i would rather be the one who actually fought kessler twice in real fights and did well in both of them. Sparring isn't a match for a real fight.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't been on so far today and this thread has already basically doubled in views today. I think that says a lot about the buzz for this fight. Probably 20 pages added as well since yesterday. Madness.

After watching the weigh in, Groves looked a bit dry around the face and was immediately on the juice after jumping of the scales. Perhaps this is a sign of going lighter for speed and movement? You know....the things Froch has trouble with?

And one more thing, which is not a surprise, Froch's nose. 

I bet he has trouble walking through doors with that thing, it was right in Groves cheek. :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Any Welsh members know of a pub in Swansea likely to show it?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Welsh people :-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Welsh people :-(


ill probably be the only Froch fan in there :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


>


Booth must be the worst person to interview, smug twat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Booth must be the worst person to interview, smug twat.


Yeah not keen on him myself.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah not keen on him myself.


That's why I haven't been a fan of Groves for a longtime. He acts just like Booth, cringey.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's why I haven't been a fan of Groves for a longtime. He acts just like Booth, cringey.


:lol: I'm staying stum on Groves mate but i hear ya :good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I'm staying stum on Groves mate but i hear ya :good.


Remember at the Groves-Anderson weigh in when Groves was acting like a smug little prick and Kenny went AWOL, Groves fucking shit a brick, you don't mess with groundskeeper Willie! :rofl


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"Rumours going around you being ginger bread chan."

Motherfuckers.

Where is my mention?

I believe I was the first to start this conspiracy?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Remember at the Groves-Anderson weigh in when Groves was acting like a smug little prick and Kenny went AWOL, Groves fucking shit a brick, you don't mess with groundskeeper Willie! :rofl


:rofl I miss Kenny. He's about though which is good to hear. Just miss his no nonsense attitude and inability to master the English language :lol:. Caveman!.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl I miss Kenny. He's about though which is good to hear. *Just miss his no nonsense attitude and inability to master the English language :lol:. Caveman!*.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


:lol: I had to laugh at his press conference for the Groves rematch even Frank had to finish his words for him. All you'd get is ''aye... you know.. er..it's in Lancashire. Err nice little hotel with good terrain err you know the name err errr..aye..err..''.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Just noticed that the MC (forgot his name) said, after Froch had weighed in, "both fighters inside the scheduled distance" WTF?!?! This guy is a professional??


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha! I always love Booth's interviews, don't know why. He never gave an outright prediction but is he picking groves by stoppage? :ibutt


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr A said:


> Just noticed that the MC (forgot his name) said, after Froch had weighed in, "both fighters inside the scheduled distance" WTF?!?! This guy is a professional??


:lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Aye. Its a shame about all those KO losses on his record....


:lol: Exactly! 19-0 only wobbled once in a fight but that makes him chinny :huh.

I love how the fact a shot Jermain Taylor put Froch on his pocket gets swept completely under the carpet. Like it never actually happened and Carl simply can't be hurt.

Saint George to shock the world.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Ha! I always love Booth's interviews, don't know why. He never gave an outright prediction but is he picking groves by stoppage? :ibutt


The dark lord is working Andy Lee's corner on the undercard so he WILL be there :yep


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> :lol: Exactly! 19-0 *only wobbled once* in a fight but that makes him chinny :huh.
> 
> I love how the fact a shot Jermain Taylor put Froch on his pocket gets swept completely under the carpet. Like it never actually happened and Carl simply can't be hurt.
> 
> Saint George to shock the world.


eh?! Hes been KOed as an Am, dropped by Anderson, Shaken by DeGale and Sierra and arguably Smith, he's got a lot going for him but i dont think his chin is one of them. Hes got good speed of hand and foot and picks a punch well and sets up his work nicely, but he won't trade with Froch and last


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> eh?! Hes been KOed as an Am, dropped by Anderson, Shaken by DeGale and Sierra and arguably Smith, he's got a lot going for him but i dont think his chin is one of them. Hes got good speed of hand and foot and picks a punch well and sets up his work nicely, but he won't trade with Froch and last


Eh? Paul Smith who he knocked out in round 1? Fuck me. He might get knocked out in this fight he might not. But to say he's got no chin is over the top.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Remember at the Groves-Anderson weigh in when Groves was acting like a smug little prick and Kenny went AWOL, Groves fucking shit a brick, you don't mess with groundskeeper Willie! :rofl


When did Groves shit a brick?

Remember when Andersons family sent racist death threats to Sophie Groves. That was hilarious wasn't it?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> Eh? Paul Smith who he knocked out in round 1? Fuck me. He might get knocked out in this fight he might not. But to say he's got no chin is over the top.


Round2, he got rocked at the end of the first. And wasn't he stopped a few times as an Am? It's the same as Price, just because it hasn't happened as a pro yet doesn't mean he's suddenly developed a chin, especially as Sierra and DeGale shook him and Anderson dropped him.If he takes punches here he gets stopped, he wants to non-stop move imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> When did Groves shit a brick?
> 
> *Remember when Andersons family sent racist death threats to Sophie Groves*. That was hilarious wasn't it?


Was it proven that Kenny's family sent them Rob? I said the weigh in was hilarious, you toss pot. Yes he did shit a brick, watch the video.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> Eh? Paul Smith who he knocked out in round 1? Fuck me. He might get knocked out in this fight he might not. But to say he's got no chin is over the top.


Sorry to be anal but it was round 2.

In round 1,smith caught groves with a good right hand half way in and then right before the bell smith drove groves flush in the face.groves looked a bit unsettled but more pissed off,he duly came out and destroyed smith.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Oli said:


> :lol: Exactly! 19-0 only wobbled once in a fight but that makes him chinny :huh.
> 
> I love how the fact a shot Jermain Taylor put Froch on his pocket gets swept completely under the carpet. Like it never actually happened and Carl simply can't be hurt.
> 
> Saint George to shock the world.


When did Froch fight a shot Jermain Taylor?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Was it proven that Kenny's family sent them Rob? I said the weigh in was hilarious, you toss pot. Yes he did shit a brick, watch the video.


There is a difference between not reacting and shitting it.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Sorry to be anal but it was round 2.
> 
> In round 1,smith caught groves with a good right hand half way in and then right before the bell smith drove groves flush in the face.groves looked a bit unsettled but more pissed off,he duly came out and destroyed smith.


That's how I saw it. He got caught with a good shot, it didn't shake him or seriously hurt him. Thing is, all these guys that have shook Groves, how come no one has managed to finish him? Or put him into serious trouble outside of the initial blow? Granted the guys that hit him weren't at Froch level, but if he's that bad, surely he wouldn't be that hard to finish off.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> There is a difference between not reacting and shitting it.


You dodged the question about Anderson's family..Look at his face Rob, he was genuinely scared. I don't blame him, Anderson is a scary guy and Groves was young and immature.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You dodged the question about Anderson's family..Look at his face Rob, he was genuinely scared. I don't blame him, Anderson is a scary guy and Groves was young and immature.


I don't want to completley derail the thread.

Watched it back, he looks suprises that somebody tried to headbutt him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Johnny repeatedly calling Kugey a man hoe :rofl


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Watching the build up programme interview. Groves has tears in his eyes. :rofl


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Its a shame they cut the 'Whats with the pink salmon trousers? You look like a pillock!' line from the face off yesterday - presumably it was deemed too offensive:gayfight2


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Johnny Nelson is a much more entertaining character outside of the Sky Sports studio. Not really sure why he thinks the Mr. Bland act serves him better on TV.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Its a shame they cut the 'Whats with the pink salmon trousers? You look like a pillock!' line from the face off yesterday - presumably it was deemed too offensive:gayfight2


You cant say any of this at Anfield anymore:










Blackburn's Colin Kazim-Richards faces trial for making a gay gesture towards Brighton fans.

Stick two fingers up at anyone on the street though and its alright! Unless of course the offended takes matters into his/or hers own hands. :hey

PC worlds gone mad. :-( (No not the shop) :lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

- DC - said:


> You cant say any of this at Anfield anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> When did Froch fight a shot Jermain Taylor?


The fight before Dirrell. I hope your not gunna say Jermain Taylor wasnt shot.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> The fight before Dirrell. Don't say Jermain Taylor was shot now


What? Don't say he was shot? He just said he WASN'T shot? You kids...

Taylor wasn't shot, he was just Taylor. He was always a front-runner and always had a tendency to gas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

My opinion of Froch has always been that he is a great warrior, tough strong fighter that will give his all and fight anyone and has a fit wife. But he is arrogant, insecure, hyprcritical and dumb.

My opinion of Groves is that he is a talented fighters with great potential. Very under rated boxing abilty and natural athlete. Can look fragile. He is smarter than the average boxing. Most of all he is a winner.

In terms of the fight I think a fast, powerful fighter that can box and move is a nightmare for Froch. I also think a stong, physically tough fighter with great stanima, that is active and throws allot of punches is a nightmare for Groves.

In terms of the build up and how it will affect the fight, maybe Froch is overly confident and thinks Groves will freeze and he will blow threw him. I think Groves thought he would have been able to wind up Froch more, and Froch did get to him at the weigh ins. Only way it will affect the fight is Froch might be caught of gaurd. Groves was also very nervous and upset at the DeGale weigh in but it only focused him more.

I want Groves to win because he is from London, he is younger and I have watched every fight he has ever had. I think its will add something to the divison domestically and internationaly. 

In terms of the fight I think a fast, the most likley outcome is Groves takes an early lead, his speed is massivley under rated and will cause Froch big problems. Froch comes back and its even and they split a few rounds then Froch drags Groves into a war. Then he might stop him. But Groves could hold on to lose on points, or he could get smart steal the final rounds. Only outcome I don't see is Groves stopping Froch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Jim Watt gets allot of stick but he did a really good job here with Groves.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the expected ring walk time for Froch Groves tomorrow?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Steve Bunce just said froch had a right go at groves after the weigh in and groves shat himself


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Jim Watt gets allot of stick but he did a really good job here with Groves.


He sounds so confident. This is before he has shared a ring with Froch though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Steve Bunce just said froch had a right go at groves after the weigh in and groves shat himself


thats not exactly what he said.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Does anyone know the expected ring walk time for Froch Groves tomorrow?


10:30pm to be safe mate.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Jim Watt gets allot of stick but he did a really good job here with Groves.


Thought this interview and the one they did with Froch just previously were quite revealing. They've just had the stare down (well Groves did but Froch didn't want to maintain eye contact) and here Groves is talking like nothing's happened and still appears totally calm and focused. But when Froch was speaking to them moments earlier he was almost hyperventilating and talking like he was on speed.

Am not sure that when the bell goes Froch won't be able to stop the red/ginger mist descending and, coupled with his apparent belief that he can monster Groves, walk on to something nasty from the quicker younger guy. Ward used speed to get in and out against Froch without ever really stunning him properly, being more of an accumulative puncher. Don't think Froch wants to leave those openings against Groves; Booth is convinvced Froch is getting stopped


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What? Don't say he was shot? He just said he WASN'T shot? You kids...
> 
> Taylor wasn't shot, he was just Taylor. He was always a front-runner and always had a tendency to gas.


its my iPhone, I meant to say don't say he wasn't shot because I believe he was. The main point I'm making is Carl Froch has been put down and hurt before so why do people act like its impossible.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Jim Watt gets allot of stick but he did a really good job here with Groves.


Good point, credit where it's due to Watt, he was really good interviewing both fighters after the weigh in.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> You cant say any of this at Anfield anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an ATG post for me.

It brings out the child from within (not hard).

Some real classics in there :lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I just seem to believe George Groves confidence more when he speaks rather than Froch to be honest. Froch is coming across as a guy desparatetr not to get shown up by a kid from this country who most people expect him destroy. This defiantly worries Carl more than he's letting on, even though it's showing by all this aggressive talk an animation we've seen the past 2 days. 

If anyone's shitting it it's Carl. All the pressures on him not groves.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@JamesTynanKO: Carl Froch just weighed in at 12st 5 pounds, looked very relaxed, very confident #FrochVsGroves


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Thought this interview and the one they did with Froch just previously were quite revealing. They've just had the stare down (well Groves did but Froch didn't want to maintain eye contact) and here Groves is talking like nothing's happened and still appears totally calm and focused. But when Froch was speaking to them moments earlier he was almost hyperventilating and talking like he was on speed.
> 
> Am not sure that when the bell goes Froch won't be able to stop the red/ginger mist descending and, coupled with his apparent belief that he can monster Groves, walk on to something nasty from the quicker younger guy. Ward used speed to get in and out against Froch without ever really stunning him properly, being more of an accumulative puncher. Don't think Froch wants to leave those openings against Groves; Booth is convinvced Froch is getting stopped


Froch has always looked nervy/lost the staredown. Remember Bute? Meant fuck all on the night. If Groves wins it's because he's quicker and has good fundamentals, not because hes got in Froch's head, McCracken won't let him chuck his gameplan out the window imo


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@JamesTynanKO: George Groves weighs in at 12st 7 pounds. Very very relaxed. Says he slept well, feels great #FrochVsGroves


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

McCracken's not the one in the ring. A trainer only has so much input between rounds. Its down to the fighter, if a fighter doesnt want to listen in a certain fight, you can try again, but if he dont wanna listen, he dont wanna listen.

If Groves outboxes Froch and doesnt go toe to toe, but Froch does come for that sort of fight, then *he has* got inside Froch's head and its improved his chances of winning the fight. Therefore its worked. Froch could fight the fight Groves sold to him in the build up, will Groves give him it or not?

We'll find out tonight.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Froch has always looked nervy/lost the staredown. Remember Bute? Meant fuck all on the night. If Groves wins it's because he's quicker and has good fundamentals, not because hes got in Froch's head, McCracken won't let him chuck his gameplan out the window imo


Wasn't McCracken tellin Froch to stick to his jab in the second half of the fight with Kessler when Froch was getting wild and lookin for a war


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Groves has done everything right. He's got a good plan, he's fit and confident, and he's made Froch act like he has something to prove. Of course, I don't think it'll count for much over the course of 12 rounds, but it would be remarkable if George manages it. But Groves has really studied Froch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Still can't decide on my pick, it's either going to be Froch late or Groves on points IMO. I really do believe early on Groves will frustrate him and take the rounds.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Still can't decide on my pick, it's either going to be Froch late or Groves on points IMO. I really do believe early on Groves will frustrate him and take the rounds.


I agree. But I'm sticking to my guns, have done for a month now, so Groves on points.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Froch realises that if he loses to Groves, it's over for him. There's no coming back from that.

Even though he's had two big wins over Bute and Kessler since the Ward loss, this one has a different feel to it.

Froch has always done well when he's really up against it, Abraham was thrashed, as was Bute. 

But really, he had everything to gain in both those fights, a W put him right back in contention in the division. In this instance, he doesn't have much to gain, much like the Mack fight really... but you knew going off the form lines that he was going to win that one, short of a miracle one punch KO loss. Mack had form for being dismantled in the middle rounds.

Groves... we don't know how good he is. He's a sharp puncher, quick... with flaws that can be exploited.

If it wasn't a domestic dust up I think Froch would have a different attitude towards it. But an Englishman's home is his castle and he likes to be top dog in his own back yard.

Froch has waited so long to be accepted as The Man over here, he wouldn't want to give that up to a fellow Brit. Especially not an arrogant one more than a decade younger. Fuck that - I wouldn't fancy that myself.

It does have a bit of Hagler vs Leonard kinda feel to it really.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

What surprised me in the Kessler fight is how effectively Froch used his jab (and I expected him to use it to good effect) and how many punches he got off. I think we'll see more of that tonight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

£5 on Groves by KO/TKO @ 10/1


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This is an ATG post for me.
> 
> It brings out the child from within (not hard).
> 
> Some real classics in there :lol:


:lol:

Imagine something like that on here.....

"PM - Bad news posters, the use of the word "cunt" is now forbidden!"

:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Wasn't McCracken tellin Froch to stick to his jab in the second half of the fight with Kessler when Froch was getting wild and lookin for a war


McCracken keeps him in check like that


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

ROBIN REID - 'CARL FROCH WILL HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH FOR GROVES'


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Anyone got a clue what time which fights kick off?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Trail said:


> Anyone got a clue what time which fights kick off?


I'd like to see that. I'm watching it once kids are in bed around 8.30, so hopefully Scotty Cardles been and gone by then.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Trail said:


> Anyone got a clue what time which fights kick off?


5:30. Scott cardle up first. Fielding 6:00.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> 5:30. Scott cardle up first. Fielding 6:00.


Cardle doesn't even make it to Sky BO at 6, good move by Sky.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> ROBIN REID - 'CARL FROCH WILL HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH FOR GROVES'


Polite way of saying groves is getting smashed.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Polite way of saying groves is getting smashed.


Would you smash it?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> 5:30. Scott cardle up first. Fielding 6:00.


Thank you. :good:good

Anyone with any more info please let us all know.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Would you smash it?


Froch's partner Rachel?, yes i would.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Trail said:


> Anyone with any more info please let us all know.


Yes I've got some new information, the undercards shit. :rofl


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> £5 on Groves by KO/TKO @ 10/1


Just reading McGovern's betting column in the Mirror and this is his pick too. Is certainly the value bet with people talking about the 'levels' supposedly exisiting between the 2 fighters creating a good price.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Yes I've got some new information, the undercards shit. :rofl


Thank you for your kind information, now fuck off.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Trail said:


> Thank you for your kind information, now fuck off.


You here stranger?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

George will whoop Froch tonight, take Rachel away as his concubine and adopt Carls son Rocco Froch.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

That ring is a joke, Eddie Hearn is leaving nothing to chance here, one way or another he's making sure Carl Froch wins clearly tonight.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> That ring is a joke, Eddie Hearn is leaving nothing to chance here, one way or another he's making sure Carl Froch wins clearly tonight.


Like I said before, you know, it is what it is, its in all their best interests to see Froch win, the promoter, the broadcaster, the media, the ref, the judges. If Carl Froch loses today, it'll be like Floyd Mayweather losing in Vegas. Froch is the cash cow, therefore they will give him as much chance as possible tonight. However small and petty it is, they'll try it.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Like I said before, you know, it is what it is, its in all their best interests to see Froch win, the promoter, the broadcaster, the media, the ref, the judges. If Carl Froch loses today, it'll be like Floyd Mayweather losing in Vegas. Froch is the cash cow, therefore they will give him as much chance as possible tonight. However small and petty it is, they'll try it.


Yep, no doubt Hearn has his eye on a fight with Golovkin or Chavez jr for Froch next year, Froch would win anyway but Hearn is making sure there won't be an upset. If it somehow goes the distance expect at least one suspicious scorecard


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Tell ya what, this will be a fucking disgrace if they show adverts in the main event again. This is PPV for fucks sake. They get enough from advertising, subscriptions, ticket sales and PPV numbers as it is.

Milking it.

This is why I dont pay for this shit. Fuck Sky.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Groves UD


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

knockout artist said:


> That ring is a joke, Eddie Hearn is leaving nothing to chance here, one way or another he's making sure Carl Froch wins clearly tonight.


After seeing the size of the ring my mind is now made up.... Froch by KO.

Groves is better in almost all departments, but I can't see how he can win this fight on the inside... Froch is pretty poor if you tie him up, but I'm not sure Groves has that in the locker.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Is Froch flued up?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Is Froch flued up?


he looks it, he should be OK though. He is a warrior.


----------

